# Server wie leergefegt (Drakenwald), kein sozialer Kontakt



## msmaegges (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

*(warum ist auf dem Server Drakenwald niemand anzutreffen???...zumindest in den Startgebieten)*

nach langer Zeit habe ich mich entschlossen mit WOW mal eine Pause einzulegen und bei WAR einen Neustart zu unternehmen (mein letzter Besuch hier war vor ca. 6 Monaten). 
Kurzerhand meinen Zwerg auf dem Server Drakenwald erstellt (da war es 21:30 Uhr) und siehe da, ich lande im "neuen" Startgebiet das mir auch noch bekannt vorkommt (find ich übrigends sehr gut mit dem einheitlichen Startgebiet). 
Die ersten Quests gehen wie von selber, auch die erste Öffentliche Quest ist leich zu bewerkstelligen, man hat ja genügend Mitstreiter. Hier und da treffe ich auf Gleichgesinnte Völker und Klassen jeglicher Art. Auch der erste Besuch auf der Nordwacht-Festung verläuft ganz ordentlich (kaum Wartezeit bis zur Teilnahme). 

*In Ekrund angekommen erlebe ich eine Böse Überraschung.* Im Startgebiet der Zwerge finde ich in 1 Stunde gerade mal 2 Mitstreiter die wohl auch neu begonnen haben. Naja denke ich mir, nicht so wild, die erste Öffentliche Quest ist ja noch ein bischen entfernt und zum Quatschen oder Austausch von Fragen und Antworten hab ich im Moment eh keine Lust. Also schlage ich mich mehr oder weniger alleine durch die ersten Quests, was bis dahin auch noch Spaß macht. Nach einer weiteren Stunde stehe ich in Ekrund vor der ersten Öffentlichen Quest und veruche mal den einen oder anderen Mitstreiter zu finden. *FEHLANZEIGE!* Nicht eine einzige offenen Gruppe weit und breit. Keine Mitspieler in der Nähe bzw. rund um Ekrund (naja, etwas weiter weg sind schon ein paar, an einer Hand kann ich die aber zählen!)! Spätestens hier verlässt mich die Lust und ich verlasse WAR. *Poah...Was ist denn hier los!?*

Da sitz ich nun kurz vor Mitternacht, mit einem Glas Weißwein (Mädchentraube...sehr sehr lecker) auf meinem Sofa und lass mal den Abend Revue passiern:
Nachdem ich kurz nach halb acht (19:30 Uhr) von einem mehr oder weniger stressigem Büro-Alltag nach Hause komme, esse ich noch gemütlich mit meiner Frau und unseren drei Kindern zu abend. Das Essen ist gut, die Gespräche wie immer, Büro hier, Schule da und im Kindi ist auch alles OK. Nachdem die Kinder um viertel nach neun im Bettchen liegen verabschiedet sich meine Frau zu Ihrem allwöchentlichen Sportabend und erzählt mir dann noch, im Anschluss an den Sport geht sie dann mit Ihren beiden Freundinnen noch auf einen Umtrunk zu "Köppes".
Wie jeden Mittwoch abend dann hab ich die Zeit und Lust mich in WOW, HdRO oder WAR herumzutreiben und mich mit meinen verschiedensten Charaktern mit ebenso verschiedensten Mitstreitern durch die Lande ziehen und hier und dort auch mal ein Pläuschchen halten (das gehört doch dazu wie im Reallife auch!). Aber das ich die letzten 2 einhalb Stunden fast allein in der WAR-Welt unterwegs war lässt mich grübeln und entäuscht mich riesig. Fast bereue ich schon die 13 Euro für die wiederaufnahme meines Abos! *So etwas passiert mir in bei WOW oder HdRO nicht...hier sind überall, in jedem Gebiet egal um welche Uhrzeit immer Gleichgesinnte (oder aber auch solche die dir Böses wollen) unterwegs.


*Aus lauter Frust über "soviel" Kommunikation an diesem abend ruf ich noch meinen Bruder an, der um diese Zeit (im Moment noch) für seine Doktor-Arbeit büffelt, um wenigstens noch ein bischen zu plaudern. Kurze Zeit später kommt dann meine Frau nach Hause, hier dann noch ein kurzes Gespräch und schon ist es 0:30 Uhr und alle liegen in den Betten.

*Also noch einmal die Frage:
Warum ist auf dem Server Drakenwald niemand anzutreffen???...zumindest in den Startgebieten?!
Wann ist mit einer höheren Spielerzahl zu rechnen? Etwa erst im High-Level Bereich oder in den Städten, Altdorf z. Bsp.?*

*Wenn mich der erneute Besuch in Ekrund erneut so frustet dann kehre ich WAR wieder den Rücken zu und spiel dann lieber mit meinem im Moment lvl32 Zwerg in WOW oder lvl23 Zwerg in HdRO (in anderen Völker und Klassen hab ich schon High-Level Chars)...tja, die Zwerge haben es mir im Moment angetan!
*
Es grüßt Euch ein frustierter "Zwerg"


----------



## mmonsta (21. Januar 2010)

also ich hab jetz nich alles durchgelesen nur das fettgedruckte aber ich kann sagen im chaos/imperium startgebiet is eig alles in ordnung.
könnte natürlich mehr los sein aber rvr geht, szenarios gehn auf und pq kann man auch machen
habe zurzeit einen trialaccount und überlege einen fullacc mir anzuschaffen


----------



## Thoraros (21. Januar 2010)

Drakenwald ist der vollste Server (sichtbar im Servermenü) und das T1 (Empire vs. Chaos) platzt aus allen Nähten ... ich frage mich immer wie es solche Beiträge geben kann.


----------



## msmaegges (21. Januar 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Drakenwald ist der vollste Server (sichtbar im Servermenü) und das T1 (Empire vs. Chaos) platzt aus allen Nähten ... ich frage mich immer wie es solche Beiträge geben kann.



...dann erstelle dir mal einen neuen Char und schau nach Ekrund!!! Ich glaube in den High-Level Gebieten ist es wohl voll!

...und übrigends, das mit der Serverliste sagt ja nicht aus wie viel Spieler sich auf Drakenwald befinden sondern wie viele Chars sich dort tummeln!

...und noch eins...solche Beiträge gibts es um sein erlebtes zu schildern und zu hinterfragen!!! Du hast mir keine passende Antwort gegeben...also lass diesen Beitrag Beitrag sein oder gib eine vernünftige Antwort ab!


----------



## Curvatura (21. Januar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Da sitz ich nun kurz vor Mitternacht, mit einem Glas Weißwein (Mädchentraube...sehr sehr lecker) auf meinem Sofa und lass mal den Abend Revue passiern:
> Nachdem ich kurz nach halb acht (19:30 Uhr) von einem mehr oder weniger stressigem Büro-Alltag nach Hause komme, esse ich noch gemütlich mit meiner Frau und unseren drei Kindern zu abend. Das Essen ist gut, die Gespräche wie immer, Büro hier, Schule da und im Kindi ist auch alles OK. Nachdem die Kinder um viertel nach neun im Bettchen liegen verabschiedet sich meine Frau zu Ihrem allwöchentlichen Sportabend und erzählt mir dann noch, im Anschluss an den Sport geht sie dann mit Ihren beiden Freundinnen noch auf einen Umtrunk zu "Köppes".



Sorry, du scheinst hier irgenwie ein schwerwiegendes Problem zu haben. Mir unverständlich wie ein offensichtlich erwachsener Mensch so tief sinkt sich hier über sein privatleben auszuweinen.

Zumn Thema, wieso sind die anderemn Startgebiete leer? Sagtest du selbst, die Startgebiete wurden zusammengelegt. Wieso sollten dann neue nach Erkrund laufen?

bb


----------



## msmaegges (21. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Sorry, du scheinst hier irgenwie ein schwerwiegendes Problem zu haben. Mir unverständlich wie ein offensichtlich erwachsener Mensch so tief sinkt sich hier über sein privatleben auszuweinen.
> 
> Zumn Thema, wieso sind die anderemn Startgebiete leer? Sagtest du selbst, die Startgebiete wurden zusammengelegt. Wieso sollten dann neue nach Erkrund laufen?
> 
> bb



*...erstens: Ausweinen sieht ganz anders aus...

...zweitens: viele viele Beiträge beinhalten "boah, den ganzen Tag..." oder "seit 8 Stunden nun sitz ich..." oder "...die halbe Nacht...", zum Glück soll es ja noch Leute geben die ein Privatleben haben das funktioniert und über das man dann auch sprechen kann!!! (und dazu gehöre ich!)

...und drittens sollte eine Zwerg auch einmal in der Heimat sein!!! -> Ekrund*


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Januar 2010)

Hmm naja, Wenn man Neustartet dann tummelt sich eigentlich alles im Imperium rum.. Und sei dir Gesagt im T4 ist die Hölle Los, SZs gehen ab und an in Sekundentakt auf, und im RVR findest du immer was Zutun auch Nachts..


----------



## msmaegges (21. Januar 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Hmm naja, Wenn man Neustartet dann tummelt sich eigentlich alles im Imperium rum.. Und sei dir Gesagt im T4 ist die Hölle Los, SZs gehen ab und an in Sekundentakt auf, und im RVR findest du immer was Zutun auch Nachts..



...Danke, das ist mal eine Antwort...also freu ich mich auf die T4 Gebiete...(hm. ab wann kommt man dort hin?)...und wie siehts vorher aus? Mein Zwerg ist im Moment lvl 7.


----------



## Neneko89 (21. Januar 2010)

Hab ganz ehrlich gesagt nichts zum Topic zu sagen, aber eins stört mich dennoch.

Warum sollte der gute Mann nicht seine kleine "Geschichte" ein bisschen ausschmücken? Liest sich doch viel besser als der ganze andere Rotz der sich hier rumtreibt.


----------



## msmaegges (21. Januar 2010)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Hab ganz ehrlich gesagt nichts zum Topic zu sagen, aber eins stört mich dennoch.
> 
> Warum sollte der gute Mann nicht seine kleine "Geschichte" ein bisschen ausschmücken? Liest sich doch viel besser als der ganze andere Rotz der sich hier rumtreibt.




...DANKE...


----------



## C0ntra (21. Januar 2010)

Die ganze Vorgeschichte erscheint mir zugegeben überflüssig, da es nichts zum Thema beiträgt (bin da eher pragmatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Privatgeschichten hier nicht wirklich was zu suchen haben auch wenn er sich (du dir) viel Mühe gegeben hast.

Wie richtig festgestellt wurde, die 3 Startgebiete der Paarungen wurden im T1 Imperium zusammengelegt.
Alle Spieler starten dort und Trial Spieler können gar nicht in ein anderes T1 Gebiet fliegen.
Deshalb ist im Imperium zu angemessenen Zeiten, womöglich auch rund um die Uhr, immer was los, was u.a. auch an den Test-Accounts liegt.
Wenn aber alles auf ein Gebiet gebündelt wird, ist in den anderen Zonen wenig bis nichts los - Zwerge und Elfen. 
Allgemeiner Konsenz ist allerdings, das 1/3 der T1 Population auf 3 Gebiete verteilt weniger Spaß macht, auf PvE entfällt ja auch noch ein entsprechender Prozentsatz, als die Spieler zu bündeln, damit mehr entsteht als kleine Gruppe vs Gruppe Scharmützel. Die kann es in den anderen beiden Gebieten auch noch geben, aber eben nur mit Bezahl-Kunden.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, das man, wenn man nicht allzu neu ist, sehr schnell aus dem T1 rausgewachsen ist.

Gruppen-PvE-mäßig läuft in den anderen beiden Gebieten quasi nichts, selten ist da mal wer anzutreffen, da generell auch RvR gespielt wird und PvE zwar vorhanden aber weniger genutzt wird.
Den T1 RvR Einfluss in den anderen beiden Gebieten kannst du aber neuerdings auch solo erspielen, wenn du denn die Items haben möchtest, nötig sind sie aber nicht, da es im T2 schon wieder bessere gibt.

Wenn du als WoW und vor allem HdRO Spieler eher auf PvE Inhalte bedacht bist, dann könnte es aber problematisch werden.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. Januar 2010)

Ich twinke aktuell ein wenig auf Drakenwald im T1 rum, in der Tat ist außerhalb des Imperium-Chaos Gebietes wenig los.
So war es aber schon immer, bei den Grünhäuten vielleicht ein wenig mehr aber das Elfengebiet wurde schon immer irgendwie ignoriert, mal schnell die SFZs geholt und das war es, richtige Kämpfe entwickelten sich schon immer mehr im Imperiums Gebiet.
Die Zusammenlegung des Startgebietes hat das nur ein wenig verstärkt aber dem Einsteiger es einfacher gemacht.

Hinzu kommt noch, daß die Nutzer der Testversion sowieso das Gebiet nicht verlassen können und somit, sofern sie nicht auf einen normalen Account wechseln, dort ewig festhängen.

Trotzdem hat sich bislang sowohl bei den Grünhäuten und dem Elfengebiet etwas ergeben und da die Champs bei den SFZs zu normalen Mobs (LV10) geändert wurden, kann man die Dinger zur Not auch allein holen, wenn man auf den Einfluss scharf ist. Klappt wunderbar. Generell ist aber keine tote Hose im T1, kommt natürlich auch ein wenig auf die Uhrzeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Es kommt einem aber auch manchmal nur so vor. Der Chat war im Warhammer noch nie wirklich belebt, einfach weil es zu viele kanäle gibt.


----------



## lomanoza (21. Januar 2010)

Francis schrieb:


> ...Hinzu kommt noch, daß die Nutzer der Testversion sowieso das Gebiet nicht verlassen können und somit, sofern sie nicht auf einen normalen Account wechseln, dort ewig festhängen...




wie sieht es dann in T2 und T3 Gebieten aus, wo es keine Trialspieler mehr gibt ? Findet man genug mitspieler da, gehen die Szenarien auf ?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht was deine Meinung ist, denn nach 10 mal lesen versteh ich immer nurnoch:
"Ekrund ist leer.".

Es muss nicht immer jeder in Ekrund sein weisst du?
Damals waren die Startgebiete getrennt, DA war es leer. Da gab es kaum RvR auf manchen Servern.
Seid die Startgebiete zusammengelegt sind, ist das RvR gut. Ich habe vor einem Monat nochmal kurz gespielt, jedoch konnte ich nicht ein Fullaccount aktiv benutzen da ich kein Geld hatte, und eh weniger Zeit diesen Monat, doch da war Drakenwald voll. Ich habe im low-level bereich gut RvR gefunden und auch Öffentliche Quest gingen gut.

Nur wie gesagt, du darfst dich nicht auf:
" _Ja ne, ich will in Ekrund sein, also muss es nun voll in Ekrund sein!_"
versteifen.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Januar 2010)

wie schon gesagt, PvE ist eh Nebensache und im T1 spielt sich alles nur im Imperium/Chaos Gebiet ab. Auch im T2 wird im PvE eher weniger los sein, aufjedenfall wenn man solo unterwegs ist. Mit einer Gilde sollte es aber gut laufen. RvR geht aufjedenfall fast immer etwas ab.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Januar 2010)

Naja es wird schon übertrieben, dass immer viel los ist. Leider musste zur richtigen Zeit on sein.
Im T1 ist es enorm Langweilig geworden finde ich. Die Typen sind ja keien Champions mehr im Imperium gibt es nur noch 3 BOs und daher ist eine Seite nicht selten überlegen und muss warten, was sie vor dem Camp macht und die andere Seite wartet auch. SC kennt man mit der Zeit auswendig und da viele SCs über Töten gewonnen werden und zergen, seltener über =) SCZiel. Ist es dort oft nicht gerade spannend. Gerade wenn man Spaltas mit Level 3+ sieht, die kennen nur 1 Skill. Slayer ist ja oft auch so.

Im T2 ist es "recht" belebt. Da scheinen die Leute gern zu sein. Daher passt es dort oft mit Gruppen. Fürs PVE finden sich auch im Imperium mal welche, aber wirklich viel los ist da nicht. Oftk ommen 2 KTs im RVR zusammen, dat war es schon selten mal 3. Die andere Seite ist meistens nicht mehr oder die eigene ist wenig und die anderer mehr. 
Im T3 ist es nicht anders. Gibt Zeiten da findet man fix 2 KTs und bei anderen kann man froh sein, wenn man bissel BOs erobern darf.

Mit Level 25 kann man ins Land der Toten und als tank ist es dort recht witzig. Man sollte nur Heiler oder Gruppe finden und dann einfach darauf los moschen. Pqs gibt es ja paar, auch wenn die meisten nur stupides Mob killen sind. Reicht das ja oft zu um XP zu bekommen. Leider levelt man den Renown schlecht nach, aber man bekommt auch gute Items. Gerade in den Instanzen die Sets lassen sich sehen und diese "PVE" Sets brauchen auch 0 Renownrang, die anderen brauchen ja Rang=Renownrang, was ich bissel unlogisch finde. Da finden sich immer mal Gruppen. Aber leider finden im T4 weiß ich noch nicht, aber es scheint Nachts am Wochenende Gruppen zu geben. Die ab 0:00 - 1:00 im T4 Raiden. Aber das Problem ist leider wenn 1 Seite stark ist, ist die andere es nicht zwingend auch. Im T3 finden sich zwar welche, wenn aber Destro stark ist ist es sehr schnell mal so, dass viele dann einfahc die Gruppe verlassen. Die meisten scheinen dann kein Bock mehr zu haben und damit werden die Gruppen kleiner und Leute die welche suchen, steigen garnicht erst mit ein. 

Daher im ganzen ist Drakenwald schon aktiv, aber es ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Meine damit das SPiel richtig läuft und man PQs machen kann, sollten es schon mehr sein. Dazu ist auch PVE ein Teil des Spieles und wäre sogar interessant, wenn die Mobs nicht so langweilig wären. Selbst die Mobs in den Länder der Toten haben selten besondere Überaschungen auf lager. 
Daher gehen die meisten halt RVR oder SC. Obwohl im SC man oft auch entweder oder findet und selten diesen ausgeglichen Spannenden Kampf.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß ja net wo du suchst, aber auf jeden fall am falchen Ort...
Auf Drakenwald ist das T1 voll ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2010)

Also, ich hab vor ein paar Tagen auch wieder mit War neu angefangen. Spiele nen SK auf Drakenwald und bin aktuell Level 9. Und irgendwie kann ich mich nicht beschweren, daß zu wenig los wäre.
Bin absolut zufrieden bisher. Szenarien gehen auch auf und RvR war auch immer genug los. Nicht proppenvoll, aber doch genug um Spass zu haben.


----------



## Makalvian (21. Januar 2010)

zum Te wie schon vorher beschrieben Spiel einfach im T1 Chaos gegen Imperium wenn dir die Zwerge Kampage so wichtig ist dann musst du dort damit rechnen das du auf weniger Spieler triffst.. dennoch wirst du ab t4 vermehrt Spieler im Zwergen Gebiet treffen zumindest Destros weil die Quest dort wesentlich mehr Ep geben im Gegensatz zu den anderen Paarungen

dennoch kann ich dies nicht sein lassen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aAOPXPYKC6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (21. Januar 2010)

Na wer so schön dezent im letzten Satz erwähnt, dass er High-Level-Chars hat, der will auch gelobt werden: Herzlichen Glückwunsch...hast Du ganz fein gemacht.

Sodala...was WAR? Wer spielt denn noch WAR?


----------



## Weeeedlord (21. Januar 2010)

lomanoza schrieb:


> wie sieht es dann in T2 und T3 Gebieten aus, wo es keine Trialspieler mehr gibt ? Findet man genug mitspieler da, gehen die Szenarien auf ?



Man findet sicherlich mehr als genug Mitspieler.
Man muss nur an den richtigen Orten suchen in den Gebieten.
Viele unbeschäftigte Seelen findet man natürlich im RvR Gebiet. Dort ist gegen Nachmittag hin fast immer mindestens 1 Kriegstrupp unterwegs, um Sachen einzunehmen. Falls einer voll ist, bildet sich auch nach einigen Minuten schnell meist ein extra Kriegstrupp.

Von Szenarien eher... ... ... Na, ja. Da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Nur so viel, dass immer wenn ich anmelde, meistens in Sachen Szenario nichts los ist. Das ist aber nicht sehr schlimm, weil stattdessen ansonsten aufjedenfall irgendwo im RvR etwas los ist.


----------



## Churchak (21. Januar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> ...dann erstelle dir mal einen neuen Char und schau nach Ekrund!!! Ich glaube in den High-Level Gebieten ist es wohl voll!



da fragt man sich schon wie man ohne wen zu treffen überhaupt nach Erkrund kommt ....... oh über die Rolle solltes gehn anderseits fragt man sich dann wie man auf die Idee kommt nach Erkrund zu porten wenn der Bär im Nordland steppt ......... hmmm da fällt mir ein ich wills eigendlich nicht wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Francis schrieb:


> So war es aber schon immer, bei den Grünhäuten vielleicht ein wenig mehr aber das Elfengebiet wurde schon immer irgendwie ignoriert, mal schnell die SFZs geholt und das war es, richtige Kämpfe entwickelten sich schon immer mehr im Imperiums Gebiet.


naja Elfen t1 ist auch extrem hässlich anzuschaun (zumindest die rvr Gebiete) und bei den Zwergen rennste dich im T1 zu tote, sprich für meinen Geschmack ist das für nen T1 Gebiet zu weitläufig (trifft im übrigen auch aufs RvR Elfengebiet zu . Dagegen hat man im Imperialen Gebiet kurze Wege lauschige Strände und schnell Feindkontakt. Also mich wundert es nicht das da am meisten los ist mach ich da im übrigen selber am liebsten RvR.


----------



## Peithon (22. Januar 2010)

Huhu msmaegges,

an den Beiträgen in diesem Thema kann man eigentlich schon ablesen, wie es um die Spielerschaft bei Warhammer bestellt ist.

Über die Feiertage hatte ich meinen Account auch nochmal reaktiviert und um Weihnachten herum war auf Drakenwald auch ganz gut was los. Zeitlich dominiert die Zerstörung sämtliche Gebiete. Zu bestimmten Stoßzeiten am Abend kommt im T4 jedoch die MNSG-Walze und macht alles von der Destro platt, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Richtig spannend ist das nicht, wenn mal wieder 300 Leute eine Burg stürmen, die von 3 Leuten verteidigt wird. 

Die Spielinhalte bieten einfach zu wenig Abwechslung. Deshalb laufen Warhammer die Spieler weg. Mit dem neuen Patch soll es zwar Waffen in Szenarien geben, jedoch werden wohl einige Szenarien dafür auf der Strecke bleiben. Also gibt es unter dem Strich wieder weniger Spielinhalt. 

Am T1 kann man deutlich sehen, dass das Grundkonzept von Warhammer total daneben ist. Im Zwergen- und Elfen-T1 gibt es wirklich schön anzusehende Szenerien, die kaum ein Warhammerspieler zu sehen bekommt, weil es ja darum geht seinen Rufrang zu pushen. Das schafft man eben nur dadurch, dass man beim Einnehmen von Burg xy dabei ist, die genau so aussieht, wie Burg yx. 

Es gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die meinen, dass 50 Euro für einen Hellseher gut angelegtes Geld sind, aber ich finde 13 Euro im Monat für Warhammer einfach deutlich zu viel, wenn man sich ansieht, was die Konkurrenzprodukte aufbieten, die in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen. In meinen Augen ist durch die Patches bei Warhammer keines der wirklich großen Probleme gelöst worden, die schon seid dem Verkaufsstart existieren. 

Deinen Ärger kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, msmaegges. Sicherlich analysierst du nicht einpaar dutzend Foren, bevor du für 2-3 Stunden ein PC-Spiel spielst. Das wird von einigen Postern jedoch vorausgesetzt. Im Grunde müsste man ständig eine feste 6er Gruppe mit den richtigen Klassen (2 Tanks, 2 DDs, 2 Heiler) zur Verfügung haben, um wirklich Spaß bei Warhammer haben zu können. Selbst dann kann es gut sein, dass man bei den wenigen Instanzen und den ähnlich gestrickten Abläufen in Szenarien und im RvR, Langeweile bekommt. 

Richtig PvE mit vielen Mitspielern kannst du bei Warhammer erst machen, wenn du lvl 40 und Rufrang um die 70 bist. Dann stehen für dich bei den Stadtbelagerungen die Königsinstanzen zur Verfügung und du kannst dir über PvE-Inhalt die besten Rüstungsteile in einem RvR-Spiel zusammensammeln. 

Weine Warhammer bloß keine Träne nach, man kann nur hoffen, dass Mythic pleite geht und eine vernünftige Firma die Lizenz übernimmt und das Spiel zumindest noch für 5 Jahre Seetüchtig macht. Danach wird die so hochgepriesene Graphik nämlich nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Zeit sein.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Januar 2010)

Das Probleme ist die STrickte T Konzepte, dass fehlende Levelanpassen von High Levelchars etc.
Damit sterben Zonen aus.

Im T1 ist ab und zu was los, aber es ist teilweise eben Langweilig. Sobald eine Seite überlegen ist und das passiert nicht selten. Klar gibt es ausnahmen, aber mal ehrlich vor dem Gegnerischen Lager stehen und Campen ist enorm spannend ... . 

Im T2 geht es sogar. Aber auch hier ist oft das Problem, dass eben eine Seite stark dominiert und die andere in Grund und Bodengestampft wird. DAnn hat die keine Lust und das bissel Gegenwehr ist dann auch nicht mehr wirklich stark. Burgen erobern ohne Gegenwehr ist langweiliger als man glaubt =)

Im T3 kommt eine Mauer dazu und nichts ändert sich. Auch die Anzahl der KTs pro Seite schwankt um die 2 KTs. Mehr ist es nicht. SC gehen ab T3 ja fast garnicht mehr auf und wenn nur die, wo eben gerade die Leute stehen um die SC Quest dauerhaft abzugeben. Aber ne Burg erboern geht nur einmal pro Rotation, nach den man erkundet hat etc. Dadurch das es diese SC Quests gibt, gibt es oft nur 1 vielleicht 2 SCs. Der Rest ist recht selten dran.
Durch die Mauer hat der Deffer zwar Zeit zur Burg zu kommen, aber hier geht das Fehlkonzept richtig los. Wollen sie das man den Feind auf Halberstrecke abfängt oder nicht. Sobald er in der inneren Mauer ist und der Gegner Rezzer hat, ist es egal dass man ihn tötet. Er wird eh gerezzt, ist er außerhalb darf er laufen und bekommt ne Debuff. Aber warum stehen dann einige Keeps paar Minuten weg vom Gegnerischen WC und andere ewig weit weg. So das eins gut zum Deffen ist und eins nicht so. Wenn es jetzt systematisch wäre, wäre es ja ok. Das ist es aber bei WAR nicht. Mal sind beide Keeps näher zur Destro, mal nur eine, mal beide zur Order etc.

Im T4 war ich noch nicht. Aber mehr als ne 2. Mauer gibt es dort auch nicht und paar Spieler mehr. Nur leider passiert auch nichts anderes mehr. 

Das Spiel ist ziemlich ungünstig gelöst. Wenn man allein ist kann man nur Questen oder im T1 jetzt gloreich BOs erobern, weiß ja net welcher Mythicmitarbeiter diese Idee toll fand und warum auf einmal im T1 Imperium es ne Sinnvolle Wiederholbare BO Quest gibt. Während im T2+ wieder erst erkunden von allem und jedem und dann erst erobern.
Wenn man allein ist kann man nichts machen und muss sich Gruppen suchen. Gut wenn es ein Gruppen spiel wäre, müsste es auch gewisse Dinge geben. Aber PQs macht man nur in der Gruppe, weil man als Gruppe diese nur packt. Aber dabei ist Teamspiel nur selten wichtig. Im RVR brauch man eh erstmal ca. 1 KT damit man ne Burg sicher hat, selbst bei kleiner Gegenwehr. Aber wer nur 2 Heiler hat, hat verloren. Denn der muss im Lager spawnen. Wer 5 Heiler hat, der hat es gut. Dier rezzen hoch und man kann nur hoffen, dat man alle 5 Heiler killt, bevor die rezzen. Wenn man rezzt bekommt man keinen dauerhaften Debuff, aber wenn man spawnt. Das ist auch bissel fehlgeleitet.
Daher ist man alleine oft übel im Nachteil. Aber man kann alleine nichts machen, außer fürs SC eintragen und die ersten STages einiger PQs abfarmen. Die Mobs machen ja eh nichts, nur härter zu hauen und als Tank packt man auch Campions. Die meistens PQs versauen es nur mit der Zeit. Nur Mob farmen ist langweilig und ich finde auch mit einer kleinen Gruppe rumlaufen und BOs Tappen jetzt nicht gerade unterhaltsam. Nur ich trag mich gern mit ein und mach mit, weil so enstehen ab und zu Kts. Auch einfache Gruppe offen machen und RVR Flaggen hilft. 

Aber es ist und bleibt sehr seltsam. Auch die Kommunkations zwischen zwei KTs ist einfach nur grauenhaft. Man muss immer mit dem Leader der anderen KT Labbern, dass man weiß wo er ist. Dabei wären doch einfache Dinge wie Flaggen auf den Boden zum orientieren nicht sonderlich Kompliziert, gab es in alten Strategie Spielen ja auch. Waypoint Marker halt. Das ganze wäre sehr einfach und ohne TS möglich. Denn ich finde es sollte so wenig wie möglich TS nötig sein und wenn TS nötig sein muss, dann hätte Mythic auch ein interen Sprachchat anbieten können. Wenn sie schon Wert auf Teamplay legen und nicht indirekt wieder hoffen, dass alle TS Server haben und ihre Adressen preis geben etc.

Das fehlenen von Spieler auf Drakenwald ist fakt und es macht auf dauer einfach keinen wirklichen Spaß. Ich hab es wieder probiert und naja, es ist nichts geändert wurden. Bissel stabiler läuft es jetzt, was sehr wichtig ist. Aber ihre Konzepte sind einfach zu schlecht für ein PVP Spiel. Warum muss ich afu ein BO 15 Minuten warten. Aber bei einer Burg kann es passieren, man erobert sie und schubs geht sie 1 Minute später an den Gegner. Weil er überzahl hatte. Also das kann es in meinen Augen nicht sein. 
Warum bekommt man den Lock nur wenn man dabei ist, aber nichts dafür dass man hinarbeitet. Während die 40er in Drakenwald langweilig afk im T1 rumstehen mit Renown Fahnen und Einflussbannern und auf einen Lock warten und wenigsten die 320 RP bekommen für das Lock der Zone, die anderen für nur 3 BOs im Imperium (wer auch immer wieder diesen Plan hatte).

Denn T1 Imperium ist Langweilig, da man oft echt alle 3 BOs hat und wartet bis sie Lock frei sind, damit die andere Seite sie tappt und dann vermöbelt man sie und erobert es zurück. (geht nur wenn man Überzahl hat). Klar gibt es auch mal Gleichstand und relativ gleiche Stärke. Aber es auch nicht immer der Fall und dagegen hat Mythic 0 gemacht. Das Underdogsystem ist nur eine Art Fix System, wegen den fehlenden Festungen mehr ist das Underdogsystem nun auch nicht.

Drakenwald ist zwar besetzt und man kann gegen Abend immer mal was machen. Aber es ist nicht wirklich viel los und nicht Abwechslungsreich genug. Da man fast 0 Optionen hat und die SC eh alle gleich sind. Da hatten sich welche über die WOW BGs aufgeregt und die SC bei WAR sind nicht besser. Zwar bissel mehr, aber nicht wirklich gut aufgebaut, durchdachte Mechanik und fast alle rein durch Zergen zu gewinnen. Was bei den wenigen BGs bei WOW irgendwie nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## lomanoza (22. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Probleme ist die STrickte T Konzepte, dass fehlende Levelanpassen von High Levelchars etc.
> Damit sterben Zonen aus.
> 
> Im T1 ist ab und zu was los, aber es ist teilweise eben Langweilig. Sobald eine Seite überlegen ist und das passiert nicht selten. Klar gibt es ausnahmen, aber mal ehrlich vor dem Gegnerischen Lager stehen und Campen ist enorm spannend ... .
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele ! Bin ganz deiner Meinung ! Deswegen moechte ich wissen, was du im Moment selber spielst ? 

Da mich die letzten MMO (WAR, Aion, PotbS, Champions Online - jedes davon zwei-drei Monate lang gespielt und deinstalliert) irgendwie nicht angesprochen haben, spiele ich im Moment Dragon Age und teste Fallen Earth (es gibt Trial). Kannst Du mir vlt. noch etwas vorschlagen was casual freundlich ist aber dabei komplex und nicht so simpel wie die obenganennten ?


----------



## msmaegges (22. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Huhu msmaegges,
> 
> an den Beiträgen in diesem Thema kann man eigentlich schon ablesen, wie es um die Spielerschaft bei Warhammer bestellt ist.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für deinen sachlichen Beitrag.


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Januar 2010)

> Es gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die meinen, dass 50 Euro für einen Hellseher gut angelegtes Geld sind, aber ich finde 13 Euro im Monat für Warhammer einfach deutlich zu viel, wenn man sich ansieht, was die Konkurrenzprodukte aufbieten, die in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen



auf was beziehst du das? wohl nicht auf pvp oder? denn da hat Warhammer von allen am meisten zu bieten, mal von den technischen Problemen abgesehen. Man kann von lvl1 an Szenarien machen oder orvr machen und in jedem Tier gibt es neue Szenarien.
WoW hat nix vergleichbares zu bieten, Aion schon gar nicht und beim Rest siehst es auch nicht besser aus.

Warhammer ist sicherlich nicht perfekt und es hat mit schwerern technischen Problemen zu kämpfen(abschmierende Server etc. ), aber mir macht das pvp dort am meisten Spaß. Einfach einloggen 2-3 Std rum kloppen und wieder off. Da hat man nie das Gefühl das man was verpasst, wenn man mal eine Wochen nicht on war.


----------



## C0ntra (22. Januar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen sachlichen Beitrag.



Seltsam, die angesprochene Sachlichkeit geht ab der Mitte seines Beitrages völlig abhanden.

Man sollte auch schauen, ob MMO's zu einen passen, manche sind eher der Singleplayer RPG Typ oder legen anderen Gewichtungen bei der Bewertung.
Aus diesem Grunde gehe ich nun nicht weiter auf die vorherigen Romane ein, da sie stark subjektiv geprägt sind und aus Sicht des jeweiligen Nutzers durchaus nachvollziehbar sein können.


----------



## Peraine1 (22. Januar 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> auf was beziehst du das? wohl nicht auf pvp oder? denn da hat Warhammer von allen am meisten zu bieten, mal von den technischen Problemen abgesehen. Man kann von lvl1 an Szenarien machen oder orvr machen und in jedem Tier gibt es neue Szenarien.
> WoW hat nix vergleichbares zu bieten, Aion schon gar nicht und beim Rest siehst es auch nicht besser aus.
> 
> Warhammer ist sicherlich nicht perfekt und es hat mit schwerern technischen Problemen zu kämpfen(abschmierende Server etc. ), aber mir macht das pvp dort am meisten Spaß. Einfach einloggen 2-3 Std rum kloppen und wieder off. Da hat man nie das Gefühl das man was verpasst, wenn man mal eine Wochen nicht on war.



In Darkfall kann man z.b. auch sofort nach Charactererstellung überall PvP machen (bzw wird PvP mit einem gemacht), es gibt Gildenkriege, Gilden können eigene Städte erbauen, welche dann erobert oder einfach nur ausgeplündert werden können. Die Ausrüstung ist komplett Craftbar wobei es für die besten Sachen Ressourcen aus ebend diesen Gildenstädten benötigt. Man kann auch Schiffe bauen und damit Seeschlachten erleben und es gibt keine Instanzen.

Warhammer als aktuellen Primus in sachen PvP zu sehen ist leider nicht richtig, vor allem weil das Kampfsystem viel zu simpel ist. Und weil es zu viele Bugs und Exploitmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Makalvian (22. Januar 2010)

witzig die wall of text meldet sich wieder .. nur halt wie erwartet immer noch mit Masse>Klasse und sobald der Flame-War wieder beginnt steigen auch wieder die Besucherzahlen.....
Naja es ist halt Buffed

bleibt halt nur sich wieder krumm zu lachen ... wie schlecht doch wiedermal warhammer ist und tot ist es ja schon lange





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65f264bTMis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richtigsteller (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Tipp: Lass die Finger von Warhammer. Das Spiel hat sowieso keine Zukunft. Und sobald The Old Repuplic und Guild Wars 2 draußen sind, wird es eher noch schlimmer. Obwohl sich das soziale Verhalten der Spieler stark verschlechtert hat, ist WoW leider immer noch erste Wahl. Es bringt nichts in MMOS rumzukrebsen, die vom Aussterben bedroht sind.


----------



## Thurgom (22. Januar 2010)

Haha... Buffed ist echt Unterhaltung pur.

Wer sich hier informiert, bzw. die Community anhand der Posts im Buffed-Forum einschätzt, hat echt eins an der Waffel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Lass die Finger von Warhammer. Das Spiel hat sowieso keine Zukunft. Und sobald The Old Repuplic und Guild Wars 2 draußen sind, wird es eher noch schlimmer. Obwohl sich das soziale Verhalten der Spieler stark verschlechtert hat, ist WoW leider immer noch erste Wahl. Es bringt nichts in MMOS rumzukrebsen, die vom Aussterben bedroht sind.



Schade, daß Leute wie du nicht vom aussterben bedroht sind. Statt dessen ist das ganze Buffed-Forum voll davon. Und wenn Wow für nen PvP'ler erste Wahl sein soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Für solche Leute ist es eher die letzte Alternative, kurz bevor alle Stricke reißen.

Was soll ich denn in Wow machen? Arena? Ist doch der letzte Dreck. Und BG's? Ein paar Monate ganz okay, dann auch nur noch öde. Und von Blizzard wird doch alles andere als Arena eh nicht wirklich als PvP angesehen. Siehe Cata und die Ankündigung, daß man bald Arenapunkte für gewertete BG's bekommen kann. Leider aber nicht ausschließlich, so das es am Ende auch reicht. Dafür muss man dann schon wieder in die bescheuerte Arena.

Bei Wow ist alles andere als Arena nur ein Lockmittel, um die Leute in diese zu locken. Und Open-PvP in Wow war schon immer das traurigste, was ich jemals gesehen habe.
Wird es auch immer bleiben.

Wow ist ein gutes PvE-Spiel, aber auch da bei weitem nicht perfekt. PvP in Wow ist einfach nur Müll.


----------



## xerkxes (22. Januar 2010)

Wer in Warhammer zum jetzigen Stand über PVE levelt der levelt zumeist alleine. Szenarien oder RVR-Zonen schon entdeckt?


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

Es war so schön ruhig hier, aber der Thread musste es ja wieder so kommen lassen.


----------



## lomanoza (22. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> PvP in Wow ist einfach nur Müll.



im WAR leider ist es nicht besser. Sie haetten lieber DAOC 2 machen sollen, statt so eine liteversion davon.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

DAoC 2 wär auch kein Hit geworden, so ein Spiel würde die heutige Community erst recht nicht verkraften. WAR hat dennoch eins der besten PvP Prinzipien, aufjedenfall wenn es um Massenschlachten geht. Das bietet nur noch Aion, wobei es dort stark an der Umsetzung hapert (DAoC war ja auch mehr SG gemosche). Guild Wars ist hingegen ein gutes Gruppenspiel, bietet aber eben keinen Open World Kampf.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

lomanoza schrieb:


> im WAR leider ist es nicht besser. Sie haetten lieber DAOC 2 machen sollen, statt so eine liteversion davon.



Das ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache und wenn du so empfindest, dann ist das zu akzeptieren. Ich für meinen Teil finde PvP in Warhammer um Welten besser. Und von den Möglichkeiten ist es schlicht und ergreifend bei weitem vielfältiger als in Wow.

Daoc 2 wäre mir aber auch sehr recht gewesen. Ob es jetzt ein Hit geworden wäre oder nicht, auf jedenfall wäre es mein Spiel geworden. Und solang es volle Server zum spielen gibt, interessiert es mich überhaupt nicht, ob ein Spiel jetzt gemessen an der Anzahl der Spieler als Hit gilt, oder als Nischenprodukt.


----------



## lomanoza (22. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> DAoC 2 wär auch kein Hit geworden, so ein Spiel würde die heutige Community erst recht nicht verkraften.



Die heutige Community ist nicht so dumm und simpel wie sich die Entwickler denken. Gerade solche Anstellung und dazu noch fehlende Qualitaet der neuen MMO ist der Hauptgrund ihres Scheiterns. imho


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Januar 2010)

> Warhammer als aktuellen Primus in sachen PvP zu sehen ist leider nicht richtig, vor allem weil das Kampfsystem viel zu simpel ist. Und weil es zu viele Bugs und Exploitmöglichkeiten gibt.



hab ich auch nicht damit sagen wollen, es ging nur darum weil es hiess ,dass man in anderen aktuellen Titeln mehr geboten bekommt. 
Das Spiel Darkfall kenne ich nicht, aber so wie es klingt,muss man dort wohl in einer Gilde sein, um die kompletten Inhalt geniessen zu können. Anderes bei Warhammer, wenn man will kann man dort von lvl1 -RR80 komplett alleine spielen, da man immer irgendwo Anschluss findet...einfach ins RvR Gebiet rennen gucken ob ein Wb offen ist,joinen und ab gehts....

Warhammer ist bei weitem kein perfektes Spiel, doch für den schnellen PvP Spaß zwischendurch ist es für mich ideal. Hätte Warhammer nicht diese miesen Performanceprobleme, hätten mit Sicherheit nicht so viele Spieler aufgehört. Es hätten zwar viele wegen mangelndem content bzw. Langeweile aufgehört,doch ich denke es wären nicht ganz so schlimm wie jetzt geworden.

Ein großer Faktor ist denke ich auch die extrem schlechte deutsche Community, überall wird nur geflamed und beleidigt. Auf englischen Servern gibt es das in dem Masse nicht und wenn ganz selten. Spiele seit einigen Wochen auf Karak Norn, da heult niemand im Szenario rum, wenns mal schlecht läuft und beleidigt andere Spieler. Nur einmal hab ich dort jemanden flamen sehen, das war gestern...wie sich später rausstellte war es ein deutscher...er fing nämlich später an, die Leute aufs übelste auf deutsch(vorher mit schlechten Englisch) zu beleidigen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Die heutige Community ist nicht so dumm und simpel wie sich die Entwickler denken. Gerade solche Anstellung und dazu noch fehlende Qualitaet der neuen MMO ist der Hauptgrund ihres Scheiterns. imho



Ich denke nicht, daß die Entwickler sich denken, sie könnten ihre zukünftigen Spieler mit billigen Spielen abspeißen. Außerdem wird keine Firma 4-5 Jahre an der Entwicklung eines Spieles arbeiten und Unmengen an Geld investieren, ohne sicherzustellen, daß nicht das bestmögliche Produkt rauskommt. Das wiederspricht einfach jeder Logik. Trotzdem kommt irgendwann der Zeitpunkt, wo man ein Produkt releasen muss, ob nun ganz fertig oder nicht.

Ein Projekt ist nun mal durch bestimmte Kriterien gekennzeichent. Da zählen begrenzte Resourcen dazu und die sind sowohl finanzieller, als auch zeitlicher Natur.
Hinzu kommt noch, daß gerade in der Programmierung vieles sich im Nachhinein als schwieriger herausstellt, als eigentlich geplant. Bei bestimmten Sachen wirst du gar merken, daß die Ideen schlicht überhaupt nicht umsetzbar sind. Und wenn du das nicht glaubst, na dann überzeuge dich selbst davon.

Auch steckt dir Programmierung verglichen mit anderen Sachen noch in den Kinderschuhen. Und die Programmierung eines Online-Rollenspiels darf wohl getrost als eine der schwierigsten Herausforderungen angesehen werden.

Ob das Endprodukt es nun wert ist, gespielt zu werden oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden und es steht auch jedem frei.


----------



## Peithon (22. Januar 2010)

@Thurgom: Bei Warhammer laufen nicht nur Idioten herum, aber ein ziemlich großer Teil der Spieler antwortet nicht einmal, wenn man etwas fragt. Die Wutausbrüche wegen verlorenen Szenarien, bei denen alle Schuld auf den einzigen Heiler abgeschoben wird, sind natürlich auch immer Klasse. Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage keine wissenschaftlich relevante Feststellung machen, sondern nur eine ungefähre Einordnung machen. 



Die Massenschlachten sehen für mich eher nach einer Aneinanderreihung von Bonbon-Farbeffekten aus. Vielleicht sollte ich jedoch lieber die Effekte ausstellen, damit ich die Schattengruben nicht zu sehen bekomme, in denen ich gerade stehe... 
AoE ist nach wie vor das Maß aller Dinge. Die paar Sekunden, die man nun mehr Zeit hat, reichen aber gerade mal aus, um seinen Charakter links oder rechts vom Feuerzauberer sterben zu lassen. 
Bei WoW kann man in guten Serverpools 24/7 PvP betreiben. Das geht bei Warhammer nicht, weil es zu wenig Leute auf den Servern gibt. 

Ich verstehe hier die Leute nicht, die keine Kritik an Warhammer zulassen. So viele Gilden, wie in Warhammer, habe ich noch in keinem anderen MMO sterben gesehen. Wenn Mythic mit den Patches so weitermacht, dann wird wohl Warhammer wohl auch das erste MMO sein, dass nach 2 Jahren weniger Inhalte hat als beim Release. GZ dazu, aber ist ja alles awesome...


----------



## Fusselbirne (22. Januar 2010)

Also,erst einmal ist der Vergleich zu Hdro und WoW sehr weit hergeholt.Nehmen wir WoW.Dort gibt es zur Primetime kaum mehr als eine handvoll Spieler in den Startgebieten...in Hdro sogar noch weniger.
Und außerdem vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen,da WoW 11mio. Spieler und Hdro 2mio. (glaube ich,nach dem letzten Stand) besitzen.Warhammer hat (leider) nicht mal eine Million.Das sage ich nicht,um das Spiel schlecht zu machen,sondern um teilweise die Leere zu erklären.
So,dies ist aber nur ein kleiner Grund,da die Spieler ja nun auf 2 deutsche Server verteilt sind,ist das T1 Chaos vs.Imp sehr voll.Und warum sind die anderen Gebiete so viel leerer,im gleichen T?Weil das Chaos vs. Imp einfach das Main Gebiet ist,in dem auch am meisten PvP betrieben werden kann und die Spieler mit ihren Char´s starten.Und da die Spieler keine Lust meistens haben,in andere Gebiete zu wechseln (wozu sollten sie auch) ist das T1 Chaos so voll und andere hingegen sehr leer.Also,folgende Optionen stehen zur Auswahl:

1.Du gehst einfach in das T1 Imp vs. Chaos und machst dort PvP durchgehend bis T4
2.Du machst in den anderen Gebieten weiter,wirst dich aber damit abfinden müssen,selten PQ´s oder PvP betreiben zu können
3.Du suchst dir eine Gilde
4.Du hörst auf.

Und wenn du mich fragst,würde ich auf die anderen Gebiete,so schön sie auch sind und so sehr ich Zwerge und Grünhäute ja eigentlich mag,verzichten und mir lieber versuchen,in dem Spiel Spaß zu verschaffen,denn leer ist der Server definitiv nicht,du musst nur wissen,wo.Aber das bleibt letzendlich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> @Thurgom: Bei Warhammer laufen nicht nur Idioten herum, aber ein ziemlich großer Teil der Spieler antwortet nicht einmal, wenn man etwas fragt. Die Wutausbrüche wegen verlorenen Szenarien, bei denen alle Schuld auf den einzigen Heiler abgeschoben wird, sind natürlich auch immer Klasse. Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage keine wissenschaftlich relevante Feststellung machen, sondern nur eine ungefähre Einordnung machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagt doch niemand, daß Kritik nicht erwünscht ist. Es sagt auch keiner, daß alles awesome ist. Das einzige, was aufregt, sind diese Sterbe-Prophezeihungen von irgendwelchen Vollidioten, gefolgt von der Aussage, wie awesome Wow doch ist. 

Und wer zum Geier will in Wow denn 24/7 PvP betreiben? Ich war früher nur ca. 30 Minuten pro Tag in der Arena und hatte nach wenigen Wochen schon keine Lust mehr. Und die Schlachtfelder geben auch nicht viel mehr her.
Über Open-PvP in Wow will ich erst garnicht reden. Tausend Winter? Lachnummer!

Und von zu wenig Leuten merk ich aktuell halt überhaupt nichts und das sogar im T1. Seitdem ich wieder angefangen habe, konnte ich immer PvP betreiben, wann ich dazu Lust hatte. Das T4 wird da ja wohl kaum leerer sein.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

HdRO hat auch "nur" 200-300k Spieler, über 2mio würde sich Turbine echt freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (22. Januar 2010)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Die heutige Community ist nicht so dumm und simpel wie sich die Entwickler denken. Gerade solche Anstellung und dazu noch fehlende Qualitaet der neuen MMO ist der Hauptgrund ihres Scheiterns. imho


Die MMO(RP)G-Szene heute ist überhaupt nicht mehr mit der Szene 2001/2002 zu vergleichen: Damals waren MMO(RP)Gs noch eher ein Randphänomen in der Welt der Computerspiele, netzwerkfähige Egoshooter und Soloplayer-Spiele dominierten diesen Markt. Und gerade den Egoshooter-Spielern waren MMO(RP)Gs immer zu zäh, langwierig und nicht actiongeladen genug. Wenn ich mich an frühe DAoC-Zeiten erinnere, wo das Erledigen einer Quest noch Stunden dauerte, wo man sich den Questtext genauestens durchlesen mußte, damit man auch verstand, wo man hinmußte und was erledigt werden sollte, wo man dann teils 15 Minuten am Stück mit den Pferderouten bis zum Zielort reisen mußte, wo man die Quest-NPCs erst einmal finden mußte, weil nicht jeder ein grell leuchtendes Signal über dem Kopf hatte, wo die Questziele nicht mit einem X auf der Karte markiert waren, wo es ein halbes Jahr dauern konnte, bis der Char in der Rente war, dann wird schnell klar, warum MMO(RP)Gs damals eine Randerscheinung waren. Die actionsuchenden Egoshooter-Spieler hätten damals ein MMO(RP)G nicht mal mit der Kneifzange angefaßt.

Was das ganze dann änderte, war Blizzards "Geniestreich" mit WoW: Es wurden nahezu alle Dinge, die von den Nicht-MMO(RP)Glern bislang als langweilig betrachtet wurden, erheblich vereinfacht: Leveln ging schneller, es gab jede Menge Quests, Questgeber waren an der Neonreklame über ihren Köpfen zu erkennen, Questtexte einfach und deutlich gehalten, Reisewege kurz und komfortabel zu meistern, Fähigkeiten meist sehr simpel und ohne Vorbedingungen (wenig positionsabhängige oder reaktive Angriffe, wenig Fähigkeiten, die mit Bedacht eingesetzt werden mußten) usw. Dazu kam, daß die Welt von WoW durch die beliebte Warcraft-Serie ja den Computerspielern schon bestens bekannt war, die Hardwareanforderungen gering ausfielen und Blizzard das Spiel auch intensiver bewarb, als es bis dato bei MMO(RP)Gs üblich war.

Die Folge war, daß WoW Spieler anzog, die noch 1 Jahr zuvor geschworen hätten, niemals ein MMO(RP)G zu spielen. Selbst Blizzard war von dem Ansturm überrascht, im ersten Jahr war das Spiel monatelang im Handel nicht erhältlich, weil aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage immer wieder nachproduziert werden mußte. Und dieser umwerfende Erfolg war dann leider für die übrigen Entwicklerfirmen das Signal, nachfolgende MMO(RP)Gs zu vereinfachen und den WoW-Features anzupassen. Mit den neuen Spielern kamen dann leider jede Menge Egoshooter-Spieler in die MMO(RP)G-Szene, wodurch sich der Umgang unter den Spielern leider in einer unerfreulichen Weise veränderte: Hatte man zu Urzeiten noch Respekt vor seinem Gegner und war hilfsbereit gegenüber seinen Mitspielern, so entstand zunehmend eine Konkurrenz zu den Mitspielern der eigenen Fraktion und im PvP ging es nur noch um virtuelle Schwanzlängenvergleiche und zusätzlich um Demütigung der Gegner. Mittlerweile ist das Verhalten vieler Spieler der MMO(RP)G-Szene schon von soziopathischen Zügen geprägt, wie mir gerade bei AION sehr unangenehm auffiel: Da wird gar nicht mehr aus Egoismus "geninjat", nein, es wird gemacht, um die Mitspieler anzupissen, sei es beim Würfeln um Items, bei Töten von langsam respawnenden Quest-Mobs oder beim Sammeln von Resourcen. Und die gleichen Armleuchter sieht man dann im PvP beim Herzeln mit Gegnern und 10 Minuten später rennen sie an einem vorbei und rezzen noch nicht einmal auf freundliche Anfrage. -.-

Klar gab es schon immer Arschlöcher in der MMO(RP)G-Szene, aber der Anteil hat seit 2005 massiv zugenommen. Um aber zu deiner Aussage zuückzukommen, daß die heutige Community nicht so "dumm und simpel" sei, wie sich die Entwickler sich dies denken würden: Dieser Aussage muß ich deutlich widersprechen. Schau dir einmal an, wie sich in den letzten Jahren Rechtschreibung, Ausdrucksform und Inhalte von Forenpostings verändert haben. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, daß Menschen, die Wortverstümmelungen wie "aba" (aber) und "oda" (oder) verwenden, die "seid" und "seit" nicht unterscheiden können, die im Falle der Wörter "tot" und "Tod" nicht einmal mehr Adjektive von Substantiven unterscheiden können und die Satzzeichen nur noch als "Rudeltiere" verwenden (Bsp. !!!!!!1!111!), die "hir" (hier), "dan" (dann), "wan" (wann) und "wen" (wenn) schreiben, die Adjektive groß und Substantive klein schreiben und die "Alta ey" für eine förmliche Begrüßung halten, wirklich normal intelligent oder gebildet sind? Und das sind ja nun keine Einzelfälle, das ist mittlerweile leider die Mehrheit der Spieler. Und wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviele Spieler immer wieder dem Hype um neue MMO(RP)Gs zu Opfer fallen und sich schon viele Monate vor der Veröffentlichung eines Spieles ein "lifetime abo" holen, obwohl sie über den Zustand des Spieles eigentlich gar nichts wissen, dann aber 2 Wochen nach Release in Foren sich beklagen, wie "echt volle scheisse" das Spiel sei, dann muß man doch wirklich sagen, daß Vernunft unter MMO(RP)G-Spielern derzeit ein seltenes Gut ist (quasi ein RL-Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## C0ntra (22. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben Môrticielle, das kann ich so nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Peithon (22. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben, Môrticielle.
Wir können uns bestimmt aber alle noch daran erinnern, wie Paul Barnett schon über ein Jahr vorher die Werbetrommel gerührt hat und den Leuten das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen hat. Orks, die mit dem Levelaufstieg wachsen. Feindliche Charaktere, denen man schon aus der Entfernung ansehen könnte, ob man sich mit ihnen besser nicht anlegen sollte usw. 

Ich möchte auch nicht 24 Stunden Computer spielen, aber ich möchte noch, dass ich, wenn ich um 4 Uhr nachts am Wochenende einlogge, dass noch etwas los ist. 

Ein fairer Wettkampf ist doch bei Warhammer garnicht erwünscht. Wenn die MNSG-Walze loszieht, dann ist dagegen einfach kein Kraut gewachsen. Alles wird platt gemacht. So ist es auch in den meisten Szenarien im T4. Entweder steht man vor deren Spawnpunkt oder die vor dem eigenen. 

Die Sterbeprophezeiung ist doch keine Prophezeiung, sondern eine Tatsache. Der überwiegende Teil der Server ist doch schon dicht gemacht worden. So quick lebendig, wie einige es hier beschreiben, ist es auf Drakenwald nicht. Zu den Stoßzeiten ist das T4 natürlich übermäßig voll, aber im T2 und T3 gibt es auch Tage, in denen fast nichts los ist.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

Das "Blaue vom Himmel" versprochen haben bisher ALLE MMOs. Das begann bei WoW und endet derzeit bei Aion. Wird vermutlich durch ST und SW fortgesetzt werden. Das Feature war übrigens fast drin im Spiel, aber leider haben 3 von 6 Völkern keine wirklich sinnvollen Veränderungen. Und nur für Orks/Zwerge/Chaos ist das nicht gerde fair.

Und um 4 Uhr Nachts wirst du in keinem Spiel eine gewaltige Population erleben. Bei WoW sind es natürlich potentiell mehr Spieler, aber das ist auch nciht auf jedem Server so.

Und deine Tatsache ist noch lange nicht bestätigt und eben doch nichts weiter als eine Prophezeiung. AoC hat auch nur noch 2 Server und es wird dort dennoch ein Addon geben und weitergehen. Daran kann man es einfach nicht fest machen. Vor allem da AoC ein weit größerer Misserfolg als WAR war.

Und Tage an denen nichts los ist? Kenn ich von WoW auch. Dort ist diese Phase meist nach 1,5-2 Monaten nach einem größeren Contentpatch, wenn die SGs ihre Innis farmen und man als Random auch schon das meiste geschafft hat. Dann loggen auch fast alle nur noch wegen Dailys und Raid ein. Dailys gibt es nicht in WAR (aber man hat ja leider vor doch welche zu bringen) und Raid = RvR sozusagen. ist also alles relativ.


----------



## Rungor (22. Januar 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Vor allem da AoC ein weit größerer Misserfolg als WAR war.



darüber lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (22. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich möchte auch nicht 24 Stunden Computer spielen, aber ich möchte noch, dass ich, wenn ich um 4 Uhr nachts am Wochenende einlogge, dass noch etwas los ist.
> 
> ...



Zu dieser Zeit erwarte ich es von keinem Spiel, aber wir sind ja nicht alle gleich. ^^

Das mit der "MNSG-Walze" sind alles Ausflüchte, die Destros haben genügend Spieler mit hohem Rufrang - hatten genug Zeit gehabt sie den zu erfarmen, während ihrer Hochphase - aber da kommt wieder die menschliche Komponente ins Spiel. 
Wenn es nicht leicht wird und man mal mit vollem Einsatz kämpfen müsste, dann hat die Oma Geburtstag oder der Hund möchte Gassi geführt werden.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> darüber lässt sich streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein lässt sich nicht. AoC hatte einen massiveren und stärkeren Spielerverlust. Und es sah (im Gegensatz zu WAR) nach 2-3 Monaten wirklich so aus, als ob man das Spiel einstampfen könnte. Aber so sinnlos oder vorschnell handelt man eben nicht. Das Spiel hat scih bewiesen und läuft nun gut.
Mehr kann man doch nicht erwarten, oder?


----------



## Churchak (23. Januar 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das mit der "MNSG-Walze" sind alles Ausflüchte, die Destros haben genügend Spieler mit hohem Rufrang - hatten genug Zeit gehabt sie den zu erfarmen, während ihrer Hochphase - aber da kommt wieder die menschliche Komponente ins Spiel.
> Wenn es nicht leicht wird und man mal mit vollem Einsatz kämpfen müsste, dann hat die Oma Geburtstag oder der Hund möchte Gassi geführt werden.


vorallem wenn man bedenkt das selbige "Walze" die 1.-2. Woche nach dem Trans doch eher auf verlorenen Posten stand und mehr damit zu tun hatte im Letzten Orderkeep bissel gegen zu halten weil vorm Tor 150+ Destros standen.
Aber ist wirklich erstaunlich wie schnell aus täglich 120+ Destros vorm Trans zur PT,innerhalb von gut 4 Wochen ned mal mehr 2 Kts zur PT (sprich gefühlt o Destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werden.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben, Môrticielle.
> Wir können uns bestimmt aber alle noch daran erinnern, wie Paul Barnett schon über ein Jahr vorher die Werbetrommel gerührt hat und den Leuten das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen hat. Orks, die mit dem Levelaufstieg wachsen. Feindliche Charaktere, denen man schon aus der Entfernung ansehen könnte, ob man sich mit ihnen besser nicht anlegen sollte usw.
> 
> Ich möchte auch nicht 24 Stunden Computer spielen, aber ich möchte noch, dass ich, wenn ich um 4 Uhr nachts am Wochenende einlogge, dass noch etwas los ist.
> ...



Nein, es ist natürlich keine Prophezeiung. Meine Fresse, was will man da noch sagen? Und bezüglich Versprechungen: siehe Post von Paymonte. Denn so sieht es nämlich aus. Und jetzt geht bitte wieder Wow spielen oder was auch immer, aber verschont uns mit euren Weißheiten.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Januar 2010)

Könnten nun an dieser stelle alle WoW Spieler, die in WAR keinen 40ger haben und sich mit dem Spiel nicht auskennen die Fliege machen!
Es regt einen einfach nur auf, ein Spiel brauch keine Mio. Spieler und gut zu sein, in sachen Pvp ist WAR für mich immernoch ungeschlagen. Und ich habe WoW PvP betrieben.(auch schnell wieder aufgehört)
Hört bitte auf WAR zu kritisieren denn ihr müsst es nicht spielen oder ? 
Macht es nicht den Leuten madig die grade damit anfangen. Wenn die so ne scheiße von euch lesen gehen sie diereckt wieder ohne es sich selber angeschaut zu haben!

Edit: mfg blablabla


----------



## C0ntra (23. Januar 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> vorallem wenn man bedenkt das selbige "Walze" die 1.-2. Woche nach dem Trans doch eher auf verlorenen Posten stand und mehr damit zu tun hatte im Letzten Orderkeep bissel gegen zu halten weil vorm Tor 150+ Destros standen.
> Aber ist wirklich erstaunlich wie schnell aus täglich 120+ Destros vorm Trans zur PT,innerhalb von gut 4 Wochen ned mal mehr 2 Kts zur PT (sprich gefühlt o Destros
> 
> 
> ...



Davon abgesehen, das selbst vor dem Transfer genug Order da war um gegenhalten zu können - bei Wochen vorher angekündigten "Großraids" - nur ist man sich gepflegt aus dem Weg gegangen oder hat den x-ten Twink angefangen um sich ja nicht anstrengen zu müssen. 

Es wird grundsätzlich über mangelnde Fraktionsbalance gejammert, obwohl Server ausgeglichen sind. Das einseitige Spielerverhalten führt dazu, das dieser Eindruck entsteht und es folgt ein Kreislauf bis die Balance tatsächlich kippt, was aber erst stark verzögert passiert. Dagegen kann kein Hersteller etwas tun, denn es liegt nicht an den Char Modellen, das eine Seite aktiver am RvR teilnimmt. Auf die Klassenbalance kann man es ebensowenig schieben.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Januar 2010)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *
> 
> ...zweitens: viele viele Beiträge beinhalten "boah, den ganzen Tag..." oder "seit 8 Stunden nun sitz ich..." oder "...die halbe Nacht...", zum Glück soll es ja noch Leute geben die ein Privatleben haben das funktioniert und über das man dann auch sprechen kann!!! (und dazu gehöre ich!)
> *



Ja schaut ihn euch an, den Helden des Alttags, er hat DREI!!! Kinder und ZWEI!!!, eh, EINE!!! Frau, woohoo! Wenn die Geburtenraten nicht so rückläufig wären, könnte man grad meinen, er käme aus einer "Der Durchschnitts-Deutsche" Show. Mal ehrlich, wen interessiert es, ob dir deine Mädchentraube schmeckt? Was hat das selbstgefällige Gesülze mit dem Thema zu tun?


Wenn du Sprechbedarf hast, geh zu ner Parkuhr, kost´ ne Mark nur...


----------



## Môrticielle (23. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ja schaut ihn euch an, den Helden des Alttags, er hat DREI!!! Kinder und ZWEI!!!, eh, EINE!!! Frau, woohoo! Wenn die Geburtenraten nicht so rückläufig wären, könnte man grad meinen, er käme aus einer "Der Durchschnitts-Deutsche" Show. Mal ehrlich, wen interessiert es, ob dir deine Mädchentraube schmeckt? Was hat das selbstgefällige Gesülze mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> 
> Wenn du Sprechbedarf hast, geh zu ner Parkuhr, kost´ ne Mark nur...


Und dein dummes Gebrabbel ist sicher wertvoller, als seine Ausführungen? Komm, geh wieder zu den anderen Halbstarken und steh weiter dumm an einer Straßenecke rum ...


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Benehmt euch mal, sonst gibts eins mit dem Banhammer.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Warum macht man den den Beitrag nicht einfach zu ?

Ist hier noch ne Disskusiongrundlage gegeben ? Also von mir ganz klar nein ! Es ist jede Woche das gleiche die gleichen Schreiben wie schlecht doch Warhammer sei und die gleichen finden es gut....

Das einzigste was dieser Thread und das Forum mittlerweile bestätigt ist das man doch über Geschmack streiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (24. Januar 2010)

So, mal die Sicht eines WAR Spieler, der aber auch aufgehört hat.

WAR hat grad für Neulinge oder Neueinsteiger schon einiges zu bieten. Du kannst questen,PQs machen (wenn du grad mal ne Gruppe findest), Szenarios machen oder ins RVR gehen und dich hauen. Ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei. Zäh und weniger spaßig wird es eigentlich erst im Endgame. 
Für PVE Spieler hat WAR allerdings viel zu wenig Instanzen, bis Level 40 ganze 3^^!

Meine Gründe aufzuhören waren: (also die für mich "schlechten Punkte am Spiel)
-Gildensterben: Wir sind 3x umgezogen! Bolgo->Hergi->Drake! Jedesmal starb die Gilde etwas mehr und man stürzte von einer sehr hoch angesehen Gilde auf Bolo ab zu einer what wer bist du den Minigilde auf Drake!
-Die von Goa versauten Servertransfers ( es herrschte quasi jedesmal auf den Zielservern ungleichgewicht).
-Das immmer leichter werdende Zonenlocksystem endet mit dem für mich absolut unnötigen Zeitlock!
-Wegfall der Festungen (nun kannst du die Masse nicht mehr aufhalten und jeder Brain afk Zerg kommt in die Stadt)
-Die Allees in den Burgen (nur die Bäume hat man vergessen)

Also die Leute die hier behaupten, WAR dreht mit dem Content nur immer weiter runter haben eigentlich recht. Ich finde das Schade, ich habe das Game sehr gerne gespielt und auch sehr viel Zeit investiert aber am Ende war der Reiz weg. Es ist schade, das ein eigentlich gutes Game von Mythic so in den Sand gesetzt wurde aber das Thema brauchen wir jetzt nicht wieder aufrollen^^!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn!
Du hast den Monat bezahlt, also teste doch einfach, ob das Game jetzt was für dich ist oder nicht. Hier im Forum wirst du nie die Antworten hören, die du gern möchtest außerdem endet hier zur Zeit jeder Thread in eine Pro vs Contra WAR und hat selten noch was mit dem Topic zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## Peithon (24. Januar 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Warum macht man den den Beitrag nicht einfach zu ?
> 
> Ist hier noch ne Disskusiongrundlage gegeben ? Also von mir ganz klar nein ! Es ist jede Woche das gleiche die gleichen Schreiben wie schlecht doch Warhammer sei und die gleichen finden es gut....
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Es sind immer die selben Leute, die jegliche Kritik über Warhammer zerreden. Kritik kommt jedoch von unterschiedlichen Personen. Contra wirft z. B. mit Tatsachen um sich, die einfach nicht stimmen. Die höchste Zahl an Ordnungsspielern, die ich zu den Weihnachtsferien mitbekomme lag bei über 260. Gegen eine solche Masse kann einfach nichts gegen gestellt werden oder die Server schmieren halt ab. Für Gebietswechsel hat man zu solchen Zeiten gerne mal 20 Minuten vor dem Flugmeister herumgestanden. 
Natürlich hat die Zerstörung auch einpaar Spieler mit hohen Rufrängen. Allerdings kann man erstmal davon ausgehen, dass eine ganze Anzahl davon aufgehört hat. Zusätzlich sind von Erengrad viele Ordner mit hohen Rufrängen nach Drakenwald gekommen. 

Natürlich müsste Mythic dafür sorgen, dass die Fraktionen ausgeglichener sind. Das könnte man auch mit radikalen Maßnahmen schaffen, z. B. Warteschlangen. Dieser Tatbestand, den ich auf allen Servern bisher erlebt habe, auf welchen ich gespielt habe (Egrimm, Middenland, Erengrad, Averland, Drakenwald), ist von Mythic jedoch nicht als Problem erkannt worden. Die ausschließliche Schuld bei den Spielern zu suchen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Wenn ich als Entwickler ein Konzept mache, das nur funktioniert, wenn beide Seiten ausgeglichen sind, dann muss ich mir auch Werkzeuge überlegen, die dafür sorgen, dass dieses eintritt.


----------



## xerkxes (24. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Natürlich müsste Mythic dafür sorgen, dass die Fraktionen ausgeglichener sind. Das könnte man auch mit radikalen Maßnahmen schaffen, z. B. Warteschlangen.



Warteschlangen sind ebenso ein hervorragendes Mittel um Abonnenten "anzupissen".

Wenn in irgendeiner Form eine derartige Mechanik geschaffen werden soll, dann dürfte sie nur aufgrund der aktuellen Menge der Spieler im RVR greifen und nicht aufgrund der Gesamtbevölkerung. Denn nur im RVR kann die Fraktionsbalance störend sein. Spieler auszuschließen wäre falsch, besser wäre irgendeine Art von Stärkung der schwächeren Fraktion aber sowas würde vielen wieder sauer aufstoßen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Januar 2010)

@ TE, ich hatte im Spätsommer letzten Jahres das gleiche Problem; Wollte auch mal eine Weh Oh Weh - Pause einlegen und dachte mir; "Aktivier mal wieder deinen Warhammer Account". Habe dann auch Drakenwald als Realm gewählt - sollte quasi ein Neuanfang sein. Flugs einen imperialen Feuermagier erstellt und mich fast die ganze Zeit wie bei einem Offlinespiel gefühlt. Kaum Szenarien, die sich öffnen, Open RvR nur zu bestimmten Tageszeiten (wenn überhaupt), sowie ein schnelles Auflösen der Guppe, wenn man mal wieder von einem deutlich stärkeren Chaostrupp niedergewalzt wurde ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die öffentlichen Quests habe ich auch nie machen können, weil nie Leute dafür vorhanden. Insofern ... wenn das Spiel ein halbes Jahr nach dieser Erfahrung immer noch so Memberarm ist ... dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> @ TE, ich hatte im Spätsommer letzten Jahres das gleiche Problem; Wollte auch mal eine Weh Oh Weh - Pause einlegen und dachte mir; "Aktivier mal wieder deinen Warhammer Account". Habe dann auch Drakenwald als Realm gewählt - sollte quasi ein Neuanfang sein. Flugs einen imperialen Feuermagier erstellt und mich fast die ganze Zeit wie bei einem Offlinespiel gefühlt. Kaum Szenarien, die sich öffnen, Open RvR nur zu bestimmten Tageszeiten (wenn überhaupt), sowie ein schnelles Auflösen der Guppe, wenn man mal wieder von einem deutlich stärkeren Chaostrupp niedergewalzt wurde ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sry aber 
1. Vor einem halben Jahr spricht nicht für die jetzt aktuelle Server-Lage gerade weil sie zusammengelegt wurden
2. In den Startgebieten ! Warhammer ist jetzt seit über einem Jahr draußen und du wunderst dich , das wenig bis gar keine Spieler in den Startgebieten zu finden sind ?
	Du könntest auch z.b. mal sagen im welchem Spiel mit annähernd Spielerzahl, das Startgebit noch so voll ist. Weil dann wäre deine Schlussfolgerung logisch


----------



## C0ntra (24. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es sind immer die selben Leute, die jegliche Kritik über Warhammer zerreden. Kritik kommt jedoch von unterschiedlichen Personen. Contra wirft z. B. mit Tatsachen um sich, die einfach nicht stimmen. Die höchste Zahl an Ordnungsspielern, die ich zu den Weihnachtsferien mitbekomme lag bei über 260. Gegen eine solche Masse kann einfach nichts gegen gestellt werden oder die Server schmieren halt ab. Für Gebietswechsel hat man zu solchen Zeiten gerne mal 20 Minuten vor dem Flugmeister herumgestanden.
> Natürlich hat die Zerstörung auch einpaar Spieler mit hohen Rufrängen. Allerdings kann man erstmal davon ausgehen, dass eine ganze Anzahl davon aufgehört hat. Zusätzlich sind von Erengrad viele Ordner mit hohen Rufrängen nach Drakenwald gekommen.
> [...]



Seit wann bist du denn auf Drakenwald? 

Willst du mir und allen anderen weiß machen, das kurz nach dem Servertransfer mehrheitlich Destros ihren Account gekündigt haben?
"Natürlich hat die Zerstörung auch einpaar Spieler mit hohen Rufrängen", entschuldige aber ich sehe an dem Satz schon, das du nicht mit Wissen um dich wirfst.
Die Zerstörung hat gnadenlos dominiert bis vor dem Transfer und nur bei angekündigen Terminen kam etwas Widerstand auf. 
Beachtlich war aber, das wenn beide Seiten die jeweiligen Serverraid Termine kannten, das man den Raid der anderen Seite bereitwillig zugelassen hat, damit der eigene Raid dann incl. Bonus leichter von statten geht. 
"Wenn ihr schon RvR macht, dann aber lasst die letzte Burg vor der UV stehen, damit wir den Dessis nicht bei ihrem Raid helfen - wegen Underdog" so ungefähr klang es inhaltsgemäß im T4 Channel!
Erzähl mir bitte nichts von Fraktionsbalance, die ist in den meisten Fällen gegeben aber, ich wiederhole mich, das unterschiedliche Spielerverhalten verfälscht den Eindruck.
Oder wie erklärt es sich, das es vor dem Transfer oftmals 2-3 zu 1 für die Destros stand? Nicht nur im T4...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. Januar 2010)

Ja aber das ist nunmal ihr Fehlkonzept.

Man hat Startgebiete, die eigentlich auf mehrer Spieler ausgelegt sind und findet niemanden. Was ist das für ne Idee? 
Meine was machen sie als gegenzug, weil es einfacher geht. Sie machen aus den alten Champions, non Champions und damit ... kann man alleine ein BO erobert? Was hat man davon eigentlich, versteht man dadurch die Grundlage des Spieles?

Ein Spiel was Teamspiel sich auf die Fahne schreibt und Gruppen Spiel, sollte auch Tools und Möglichkeiten bieten dieses zu betreiben und nicht wieder auf TS bauen. Wer TS Server hat, weiß wie ungern man seine Daten an nicht Gildies und Freunde gibt. In PUGs kann man sonst was erwischen und nichts ist nerviger, als die TS daten zu ändern und es dann wieder jeden mitzuteilen, der eigentlich zu griff hätte. Also gibt es in Game 0 Möglichkeiten. Ich sehe die andere KT nicht etc.
Aber was ändern sie im T1 die quests und nehmen 1 BO raus. Warum gibt es jetzt im T1 eine Quest, wo ich Marken für ein BO erobern bekomme. Dachte im ersten Moment cool, vielleicht gibt es dass auch im T3. Naja meine hohen Chars mussten wieder traurig sein, für sie heißt es immernoch. Erst 2 mal Erkunder Runde drehen, dann 1 mal BO und dannch erst die Burg und zum Schluss Player kill, was man eh schon bis dahin zu dutzenden gemacht hat und eigentlich dauernd macht. 

Es ist doch bissel unklar, welchen Focus sie beim Patchen Setzen. Dauernd gehen Haltugnen aus, Schwertverzauberungen müssen nach gebuffed werden und andere Dinge. Das nur weil ich vom Nördlichen Teil, in den südlichen gelaufen bin oder weil die Haltung als Buff zählt und der Leader die Gruppen tauscht etc. Das Problem sind in meinen Augen lauter solche kleinen Dinge.
Das beste ist die 6er Gruppe. Es ist alles auf diese ausgelegt, wird aber von Massenschlacht geredet? Meine wenn ich als Tank an einem Mob stehe oder Feind und neben mir jemand aus meinem KT, kann ich ihm kein Guard geben. Nein wozu auch, er muss in meiner 6er Gruppe sein. WEnn der Mob jetzt ein AE Freak ist, ist ihm egal ob er in meiner Gruppe ist oder nicht, wir beide bekommen Schaden.
Das hat in einem Gruppenspiel nichts zu suchen. Bei Guild Wars gibt es den unterschied zwischen Gruppenmitgliedern und Verbündeten. Wenn es zu Hart ist, jeden Verbündeten zu buffen, schränkt man die Anzahl der buffs einfach mal ein. 

Das Spiel ist nicht wirklich für das PVP ausgelegt, was es eigentlich betreiben wollte. Duelle zum Spaß gibt es nicht, nur unter Absprache mit dem Feind. 6er Gruppen kämpfe auch nur unter Absprche mit dem Feind. Also wollten sie das nicht haben. Sie wollten KTs gegen KTs. Aber dafür ist das Spiel nicht ausgelegt, weil man in seiner 6er Gruppe gefangen ist. Quests zählen für die 6er Gruppe, Renown für die KT. Es ist nicht wirklich durchdacht, wie viel jeder bekommt, warum er so viel bekommt etc.
Dann lieber KTs garnicht erst brauchen, sondern nur aus Organisatorischen Gründen ein Gruppensystem zu haben. Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 2 bitte zur Position 1 etc. Aber nicht In Gruppe 1 noch ein Tank rein, damit dort Gurad vorhanden ist und in Gruppe 2 noch BW rein, damit der den Guard und die Heilung abbekommen kann, wenn es nötig its etc. Nein sowas sollte nicht sinn und zweck von einem Spiel sein, wo man Massenschlachten will. Dort sollte der Einzelne nicht völlig egal sein, aber er soll an dem Punkt wo er steht, alles machen dürfen was er kann, solange er lebt und nicht achtgeben wer eigentlich in seiner Gruppe ist und wer eigentlich nicht. Denn So ensteht auch ein Teamplay, weil man eben die Leute stärken kann, mit den man kämpft. 

Meine bei Guild Wars bekommt man beim BK und ähnliches sowas stark mit. Das man eben nicht gezwungen ist mit seiner Gruppe unterwegs zu sein. Sondern wenn man stirbt und dann eben bei ein anderne Situation erscheint, kann man dort immernoch sehr zuverlässig agieren. Die Schreie vom Paragon bekommen also meine VErbündeten ab, obwohl meine eigentlich Gruppe wo ander ist. Damit kann ich diesen Leuten helfen, etwas zu erobern oder den Feind aus unserer "Burg" zu vertreiben und dann wieder zu meiner Gruppe stossen. Als Sigi fühl ich mich genau deswegen veralbert. Ich kämpfe in forderste Linie, heile mit meinen AE aber nur meine Gruppe? Das will ich aber nicht, ich will doch keinen Schattenkrieger heilen, der weg von mir steht. Dafür hab ich Single heals. Meine AE sollten micht als Mittelpunkt haben und dann im Umkreis meine Leute heilen, zwar gering und nicht enorm stark. Aber zuverlässig. So das ich einige Heilung haben, die ich eben für meine 1. Reihe habe und eine die ich für die anderen bereit halten kann, wenn die es nötig haben. Aber die Spaltas/Slayers die spammen ihren Nahkampf AE und machen bei allen in 1. Reihe Schaden, ich als Sigi kann aber nur einzeln gegen Heilen, obwohl ich genau im Pulkt bin. 

Genau das verstehe ich unter alten Konzepten und genau dort müssen sie was ändern. So das jeder der am Kampf teil nimmt, etwas bekommt und die im Lager mit ihren Fahne rum stehen 0, die bekommen 0 und garnichts. Wenn sie level 40 sind, haben sie eh nichts im T1 zu suchen, was RVR angeht. also bekommen sie 0 Renown ab. Wenn im T4 gerade der Feind vor deR Hauptstadt steht und sie im T1 lager, dann sollten sie sogar Abzug vom Renown erhalten. Wer aber mit kämpft mit seinem Level im T1, der bekommt den Zonen lock mit. Aber für die Zeit, die er aktiv mit gekämpft hat und nicht für das Tappen von BOs. Denn nur weil jemand dabei ist, hat er nicht zwingend mehr gemacht als jemand der zu spät ans BO gekommen ist. Genau solltem an dann Gruppen hand haben, viel mehr Möglichkeiten "Gruppen" Fremde verbündete zu stärken. Als nur in seine 6er Gruppe gezwungen zu sein. Denn PVP ist oft etwas mehr Chaos als ein PVE Endkampf im T4. Denn dort ist es wie bei allen alten MMOs. Tanken und Heilen halt, wenn dass nicht funzt und der Schaden nicht klappt war es das. Fürs PVP aber muss man flexibel sein, als Heiler muss man Schaden machen können und als Tank auch mal stehen bleiben und Guarden etc. 

Aber nicht das Teamplay vom Konzept Zerg. Wer im Zerg ist und bissel buffed, hoted und halt "Hold the Lined", bekommt RP ab und wer als Nachzügler unterwegs ist, wird vom Gegner abgefarmt und bekommt 0 RP. Während der andere volle RP bekommt, so wie es halt normal ist fürs Killen. Fürs am RVR teilnehmen ... bekommt man nur was wenn man im Zerg ist. Egal ob man was wichtiges udn gutes macht oder nur Skills spammt. Dort sollten sie echt eher mal angreifen und patchen. Denn nur so, steht das Grundgerüst für ein RVR Spiel. Sonst wird überall bissel was gemacht und jeder "große" Patch behebt ja die Probleme, die er eigentlich beheben sollte. 

Weswegen mir egal ist was sie im Patch X.X.X Planen, sondern was sie umsetzten. Im alten Balanced Patchen hatten sie geplant die Mechanik vom Erzmagier/Schama zu ändern, Stats anzupassen und Klassen zu balancend. Raus gekommen war ein CC nerf in Form der Immunität und der AE nerf, für Klassen die garnicht wusste das man mit diesem Schlag wirklich viel Schaden machen konnte, da er eh 10 Sekunden CD hatte oder sowas. Wirklich balanced wurde dort 0, die Mechanik vom Erzi wurde nicht angegen, nur eben ihre Bäume und sowas hättem an bei anderen Klassen ja auch mal machen können (abschaffen der reinen AE Zweige) etc.

Nein Lieber Festung abschaffen, merken dass es nicht gut läuft und das lang erwartete Underdogssystem einführen (welches garnicht das ist, was sie eigentlich einführen wollte, sonder nur eine folge auf die fehlenden Festungen ist) Kurz gesagt, WAR hält sich an die Regel, Patches einzuführen, die andere Patches beheben sollen und damit neue Probleme aufstellen, die andere Patches wieder beheben müssen, um am Ende effektiv bei dem zu sein, wo man eigentlich vorher war, nur dass sich einiges geändert hat, so dass man überlegen muss es wieder zu Patchen, damit es interessant wird. Denn Mythic hatte sich nie wirklich gedanken über Überzahl/Unterzahl, Leere RVR Lakes, Fehlendes Interesse am SC/PQ etc., fehlende Klassen usw. gemacht. Sondern
Es wird genug Spieler geben, jede Klasse wird genug vorhanden sein, jedes Tier gut besucht etc. Die Festungen werfen Items ab, also freuen sich die Leute dort zu kämpfen und die Hauptstadt ist dann so toll, weil es dort die besten Items gibt, dass man eh dauernd dort sein möchte. Nur wenn dem nicht so ist, steht WAR da wo es heute steht und darüber hatte sich Mythic nie wirklich gedanken gemacht.

Ein PVP Spiel, was alles ist außer wirklich auf PVP ausgelegt zu sein.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2010)

@Über mir: Einige deiner Kritikpunkte sind einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist nunmal ihr Fehlkonzept.
> 
> Man hat Startgebiete, die eigentlich auf mehrer Spieler ausgelegt sind und findet niemanden. Was ist das für ne Idee?
> Meine was machen sie als gegenzug, weil es einfacher geht. Sie machen aus den alten Champions, non Champions und damit ... kann man alleine ein BO erobert? Was hat man davon eigentlich, versteht man dadurch die Grundlage des Spieles?



Sry aber ich will sehen wie du auf einen Core-Server als nicht Tank Klasse unter lvl 10 allein holst, ohne groß Tränke zu schlucken^^



Golrik schrieb:


> Ein Spiel was Teamspiel sich auf die Fahne schreibt und Gruppen Spiel, sollte auch Tools und Möglichkeiten bieten dieses zu betreiben und nicht wieder auf TS bauen. Wer TS Server hat, weiß wie ungern man seine Daten an nicht Gildies und Freunde gibt. In PUGs kann man sonst was erwischen und nichts ist nerviger, als die TS daten zu ändern und es dann wieder jeden mitzuteilen, der eigentlich zu griff hätte. Also gibt es in Game 0 Möglichkeiten. Ich sehe die andere KT nicht etc.
> Aber was ändern sie im T1 die quests und nehmen 1 BO raus. Warum gibt es jetzt im T1 eine Quest, wo ich Marken für ein BO erobern bekomme. Dachte im ersten Moment cool, vielleicht gibt es dass auch im T3. Naja meine hohen Chars mussten wieder traurig sein, für sie heißt es immernoch. Erst 2 mal Erkunder Runde drehen, dann 1 mal BO und dannch erst die Burg und zum Schluss Player kill, was man eh schon bis dahin zu dutzenden gemacht hat und eigentlich dauernd macht.



Danke nein es hat nach ein paar Jahren den Einzug in Wow gefunden und dies war das beste Beispiel daran erstmal das ding neimand braucht und es auch keiner benutzt... Und das Entwickler die Multilösung für alles sind wusste ich garnicht naja für dir müssen sie wahrscheinlich noch den a*** abwischen...
An der vielfältig von Quests kann man sich bei jedem Spiel aufregen nenne mir bitte eins wo es nicht heißt "Töte 10 davon renne mit dem Kadaver dahin"




Golrik schrieb:


> Es ist doch bissel unklar, welchen Focus sie beim Patchen Setzen. Dauernd gehen Haltugnen aus, Schwertverzauberungen müssen nach gebuffed werden und andere Dinge. Das nur weil ich vom Nördlichen Teil, in den südlichen gelaufen bin oder weil die Haltung als Buff zählt und der Leader die Gruppen tauscht etc. Das Problem sind in meinen Augen lauter solche kleinen Dinge.
> Das beste ist die 6er Gruppe. Es ist alles auf diese ausgelegt, wird aber von Massenschlacht geredet? Meine wenn ich als Tank an einem Mob stehe oder Feind und neben mir jemand aus meinem KT, kann ich ihm kein Guard geben. Nein wozu auch, er muss in meiner 6er Gruppe sein. WEnn der Mob jetzt ein AE Freak ist, ist ihm egal ob er in meiner Gruppe ist oder nicht, wir beide bekommen Schaden.
> Das hat in einem Gruppenspiel nichts zu suchen. Bei Guild Wars gibt es den unterschied zwischen Gruppenmitgliedern und Verbündeten. Wenn es zu Hart ist, jeden Verbündeten zu buffen, schränkt man die Anzahl der buffs einfach mal ein.



Focus beim Patchen kann unklar ruhig sein oder willst du leiber jeden Monat ne neue Heldenklasse ? Und War ist nicht auf eine 6er Gruppe ausgelegt... Es ist einfach gesagt wie bei sämtlichen anderen Spielen vorher wo es darum ging mit meheren Spielern zusammen zu spielen man muss sich über den Gruppenaufbau gedanken machen



Golrik schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nicht wirklich für das PVP ausgelegt, was es eigentlich betreiben wollte. Duelle zum Spaß gibt es nicht, nur unter Absprache mit dem Feind. 6er Gruppen kämpfe auch nur unter Absprche mit dem Feind. Also wollten sie das nicht haben. Sie wollten KTs gegen KTs. Aber dafür ist das Spiel nicht ausgelegt, weil man in seiner 6er Gruppe gefangen ist. Quests zählen für die 6er Gruppe, Renown für die KT. Es ist nicht wirklich durchdacht, wie viel jeder bekommt, warum er so viel bekommt etc.
> Dann lieber KTs garnicht erst brauchen, sondern nur aus Organisatorischen Gründen ein Gruppensystem zu haben. Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 2 bitte zur Position 1 etc. Aber nicht In Gruppe 1 noch ein Tank rein, damit dort Gurad vorhanden ist und in Gruppe 2 noch BW rein, damit der den Guard und die Heilung abbekommen kann, wenn es nötig its etc. Nein sowas sollte nicht sinn und zweck von einem Spiel sein, wo man Massenschlachten will. Dort sollte der Einzelne nicht völlig egal sein, aber er soll an dem Punkt wo er steht, alles machen dürfen was er kann, solange er lebt und nicht achtgeben wer eigentlich in seiner Gruppe ist und wer eigentlich nicht. Denn So ensteht auch ein Teamplay, weil man eben die Leute stärken kann, mit den man kämpft.



Ähm eine frage das sonst Heiß geliebte Spiel Wow zeigt es doch wirklich wurden damals 40 mann in einer Instanz einfach will in den Gruppen zusammen gesteckt??
Wenn die Gruppenkonstaltion für dich sinnlos ist, schön und gut aber dann bitte eine einheitliche Klasse die meele range caster heiler tank und alles beeinhaltet .... wenn für dich einfaches Spiel ohne logischen Denkprozess sinnvoll ist dann bleibst wohl besser bei Tetris 




Golrik schrieb:


> Meine bei Guild Wars bekommt man beim BK und ähnliches sowas stark mit. Das man eben nicht gezwungen ist mit seiner Gruppe unterwegs zu sein. Sondern wenn man stirbt und dann eben bei ein anderne Situation erscheint, kann man dort immernoch sehr zuverlässig agieren. Die Schreie vom Paragon bekommen also meine VErbündeten ab, obwohl meine eigentlich Gruppe wo ander ist. Damit kann ich diesen Leuten helfen, etwas zu erobern oder den Feind aus unserer "Burg" zu vertreiben und dann wieder zu meiner Gruppe stossen. Als Sigi fühl ich mich genau deswegen veralbert. Ich kämpfe in forderste Linie, heile mit meinen AE aber nur meine Gruppe? Das will ich aber nicht, ich will doch keinen Schattenkrieger heilen, der weg von mir steht. Dafür hab ich Single heals. Meine AE sollten micht als Mittelpunkt haben und dann im Umkreis meine Leute heilen, zwar gering und nicht enorm stark. Aber zuverlässig. So das ich einige Heilung haben, die ich eben für meine 1. Reihe habe und eine die ich für die anderen bereit halten kann, wenn die es nötig haben. Aber die Spaltas/Slayers die spammen ihren Nahkampf AE und machen bei allen in 1. Reihe Schaden, ich als Sigi kann aber nur einzeln gegen Heilen, obwohl ich genau im Pulkt bin.



-Also sollen man wenn ich ich richtig verstehe in einem gesamten Tier innerhalb der Zone seine Gruppe buffen können ?
- sry mit der Mechanik des Siggis hab ich mich nie auseinder gesetzt weil mir die Klasse einfach nicht gefällt .. aber denke mal vom Grundgedanken her trifft das auch wieder auf deine 6 Gruppe zu .. heißt arbeit mit an deiner Gruppenkonstellation



Golrik schrieb:


> Genau das verstehe ich unter alten Konzepten und genau dort müssen sie was ändern. So das jeder der am Kampf teil nimmt, etwas bekommt und die im Lager mit ihren Fahne rum stehen 0, die bekommen 0 und garnichts. Wenn sie level 40 sind, haben sie eh nichts im T1 zu suchen, was RVR angeht. also bekommen sie 0 Renown ab. Wenn im T4 gerade der Feind vor deR Hauptstadt steht und sie im T1 lager, dann sollten sie sogar Abzug vom Renown erhalten. Wer aber mit kämpft mit seinem Level im T1, der bekommt den Zonen lock mit. Aber für die Zeit, die er aktiv mit gekämpft hat und nicht für das Tappen von BOs. Denn nur weil jemand dabei ist, hat er nicht zwingend mehr gemacht als jemand der zu spät ans BO gekommen ist. Genau solltem an dann Gruppen hand haben, viel mehr Möglichkeiten "Gruppen" Fremde verbündete zu stärken. Als nur in seine 6er Gruppe gezwungen zu sein. Denn PVP ist oft etwas mehr Chaos als ein PVE Endkampf im T4. Denn dort ist es wie bei allen alten MMOs. Tanken und Heilen halt, wenn dass nicht funzt und der Schaden nicht klappt war es das. Fürs PVP aber muss man flexibel sein, als Heiler muss man Schaden machen können und als Tank auch mal stehen bleiben und Guarden etc.



Wieder wiederspricht du dir selbst mittlerweile ist es so das man z.b. mit rang 40 keinen renown mehr aus dem t1 abbekommen kann.. du solltest dir schon die jetztige Spielsituation anschauen bevor du Urteilst... aber screen or it didnt happen^^



Golrik schrieb:


> Aber nicht das Teamplay vom Konzept Zerg. Wer im Zerg ist und bissel buffed, hoted und halt "Hold the Lined", bekommt RP ab und wer als Nachzügler unterwegs ist, wird vom Gegner abgefarmt und bekommt 0 RP. Während der andere volle RP bekommt, so wie es halt normal ist fürs Killen. Fürs am RVR teilnehmen ... bekommt man nur was wenn man im Zerg ist. Egal ob man was wichtiges udn gutes macht oder nur Skills spammt. Dort sollten sie echt eher mal angreifen und patchen. Denn nur so, steht das Grundgerüst für ein RVR Spiel. Sonst wird überall bissel was gemacht und jeder "große" Patch behebt ja die Probleme, die er eigentlich beheben sollte.



Wieder tut es mir leid aber beschreibe mir bitte wie ein Spiel den sonst die Teilnahme eines Spielers messen soll? Als an verursachten Schaden und getöteten Gegnern... weil es durfte klar sein wen an keinen killt erhält man keine Punkte.... Aber sicher magst du mir gern das Spiel und seine Mechanik beschreiben wo dies anders ist..



Golrik schrieb:


> Weswegen mir egal ist was sie im Patch X.X.X Planen, sondern was sie umsetzten. Im alten Balanced Patchen hatten sie geplant die Mechanik vom Erzmagier/Schama zu ändern, Stats anzupassen und Klassen zu balancend. Raus gekommen war ein CC nerf in Form der Immunität und der AE nerf, für Klassen die garnicht wusste das man mit diesem Schlag wirklich viel Schaden machen konnte, da er eh 10 Sekunden CD hatte oder sowas. Wirklich balanced wurde dort 0, die Mechanik vom Erzi wurde nicht angegen, nur eben ihre Bäume und sowas hättem an bei anderen Klassen ja auch mal machen können (abschaffen der reinen AE Zweige) etc.



Ähm der Balance-Patch hat sehr die erste kleine Wirkung gebracht und zwar des Kostenerhöhung auf Aoe-Spells, das ganze wird erst rictig sichtbar mit dem Hotfix der danach kam wo die Ap-Regeneration angepasst wurde weil diese zu hoch war... somit ist aoespammen nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll geworden..
Aber ich bin sicher wenn du nochmal War gespielt hättest wäre dir dies aufgefallen...



Golrik schrieb:


> Nein Lieber Festung abschaffen, merken dass es nicht gut läuft und das lang erwartete Underdogssystem einführen (welches garnicht das ist, was sie eigentlich einführen wollte, sonder nur eine folge auf die fehlenden Festungen ist) Kurz gesagt, WAR hält sich an die Regel, Patches einzuführen, die andere Patches beheben sollen und damit neue Probleme aufstellen, die andere Patches wieder beheben müssen, um am Ende effektiv bei dem zu sein, wo man eigentlich vorher war, nur dass sich einiges geändert hat, so dass man überlegen muss es wieder zu Patchen, damit es interessant wird. Denn Mythic hatte sich nie wirklich gedanken über Überzahl/Unterzahl, Leere RVR Lakes, Fehlendes Interesse am SC/PQ etc., fehlende Klassen usw. gemacht. Sondern
> Es wird genug Spieler geben, jede Klasse wird genug vorhanden sein, jedes Tier gut besucht etc. Die Festungen werfen Items ab, also freuen sich die Leute dort zu kämpfen und die Hauptstadt ist dann so toll, weil es dort die besten Items gibt, dass man eh dauernd dort sein möchte. Nur wenn dem nicht so ist, steht WAR da wo es heute steht und darüber hatte sich Mythic nie wirklich gedanken gemacht.



Sry aber beim ersten Absatz kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.... Ich denke mal es nervt das durch einen Patch neue Fehler enstehen... komisch das dies selbst bei einem Anbieter mit 11 Mio Spieler passiert und du willst das es bei weitaus weniger direkt funtzt ?
- Mythic hat sich sehr wohl Gedanken gemacht nur es gibt halt einfach Menschen denen dieses Spiel Spaß macht und es gibt genau die Kehrseite...
Und ich denke du gehörst zur Kehrseite und vermagst es fabulous sehr wenig Sinn in sehr viel ext zu verpacken..



Golrik schrieb:


> Ein PVP Spiel, was alles ist außer wirklich auf PVP ausgelegt zu sein.



Ein Post der wirklich viele Fragen beantwortet aber auch keine

Ps sry aber ein komplett Zitat war mir wichtig weil im Zitat selbst die Textpassagen fals sie überarbeitet werden nicht angepasst werden


----------



## Peithon (24. Januar 2010)

@Contra: So lange habe ich mich dort nicht aufgehalten, aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass Absprachen im großen Stil statt finden. Durch den Servertransfer ist mit MNSG eine Gildenallianz auf Drakenwald gekommen, die gerne mal 4 und mehr KTs auf die Beine stellt. Organisatorisch ist das natürlich gut, aber auf der Gegenseite loggen zur gleichen Zeit nicht mal eben 120 organisierte Spieler ein. 
Wenn man dann sieht, dass diese Walze losläuft, dann ist man einfach nicht mehr motiviert gegen diese sinnlos anzutreten. Vermutlich loggen einige aus, andere werden Szenarien, twinken oder Instanzen spielen. 
@Makalvian: AoE wird immer noch genau so, wie früher eingesetzt. Vielleicht ist die Wirkung etwas abgeschwächt worden, die Spielweise der Bombergruppen hat sich jedoch zu 0% verändert. Ich spiele schon über ein Jahr kein WoW mehr und denke auch, dass viele andere dort genug Zeit verbracht haben und einfach keine Lust mehr auf Gnomentiere und Supersocers haben. Das ist jedoch ein Thema für einen anderen Forenbereich. 
Mit dem neuen Patch, bei dem es Waffen für Szenariensiege geben wird, wird der Unterschied zwischen den 32ern, die neu ins T4 einsteigen, und den etablierten 40ern noch weiter auseinandergehen. Spannendes PvP gibt es jedoch nur, wenn bei Kämpfen beide Seiten ziemlich ausgeglichen sind. 
Im T1 konnte man mit JdK/Sigmarpriester ab lvl 8 die BOs bereits alleine holen, als die Champions noch da waren. Mir ist das jedenfalls öfters gelungen und ich habe auch schon gesehen, wie das andere geschafft haben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Januar 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Sry aber
> 1. Vor einem halben Jahr spricht nicht für die jetzt aktuelle Server-Lage gerade weil sie zusammengelegt wurden
> 2. In den Startgebieten ! Warhammer ist jetzt seit über einem Jahr draußen und du wunderst dich , das wenig bis gar keine Spieler in den Startgebieten zu finden sind ?
> Du könntest auch z.b. mal sagen im welchem Spiel mit annähernd Spielerzahl, das Startgebit noch so voll ist. Weil dann wäre deine Schlussfolgerung logisch



zu 1: Die Server waren bereits zusammengelegt.
zu 2: Ich behauptete nicht, dass in den Startgebieten anderer Spiele mehr los ist - aber es wiegt bei anderen Spielen nicht so schwer, weil die einen besseren PvE Part haben - denn der ist bei Warhammer schlicht lächerlich.
Damit hast du auch deine "logische" Begründung oder nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: Warhammer lebt durch und von PvP - aber was ist, wenn Krieg gespielt wird und keiner geht hin ? Bei WoW verhaue ich dann Mobs - was mache ich bei Warhammer ?


----------



## xerkxes (24. Januar 2010)

Der PVE-Part ist in Warhammer nicht schlechter als der in vielen anderen Spielen, mit dem von WoW braucht es sich nicht messen, das ist schon klar. Schon mal alle PQs angespielt, schonmal beim Geierfürsten gewesen oder schonmal alle Bosse im Düsterberg gemacht? Da sind ein paar feine Juwelen dabei. Dummerweise sind die Belohnungen bei PQs meist nicht sehr gut wodurch sie die Spieler nicht interessieren und nur deshalb kacke sind. Würden da im Minutentakt beim jetzigen Ausrüstungsstand brauchbare epics dropen wär da alles voll und knorke, wetten? Beim Weltboss versammelt sich auch alles was den Ruf vernommen hat.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> zu 1: Die Server waren bereits zusammengelegt.
> zu 2: Ich behauptete nicht, dass in den Startgebieten anderer Spiele mehr los ist - aber es wiegt bei anderen Spielen nicht so schwer, weil die einen besseren PvE Part haben - denn der ist bei Warhammer schlicht lächerlich.
> Damit hast du auch deine "logische" Begründung oder nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: Warhammer lebt durch und von PvP - aber was ist, wenn Krieg gespielt wird und keiner geht hin ? Bei WoW verhaue ich dann Mobs - was mache ich bei Warhammer ?



Äh...Szenarien oder auch Mobs verhauen? Oder hast du die etwa nicht gefunden? Quests gibt es da massig und die sind auch nicht schlechter als bei Wow. Wo ist also das Problem? Und auch wenn Warhammer von PvP lebt, so können sie nicht zaubern. Irgendwann ist alles im T4 und im T1 gibt es lediglich noch Twinks. Dann machst du halt einfach Quests und gehst in Szenarien, die bei mir andauernd aufgehen. So lange dauert es auch nicht, bis man 40 ist.

Und auch im RvR hatte ich im T1 bisher immer Action. Klar, es waren meist nur etwa 10-30 Leute pro Seite, aber das reicht doch um PvP zu machen. Mehr hast du in machen Szenarien in Wow auch nicht.
Und genau das meinte ich, als ich sagte, daß manche Kritikpunkte von dir einfach Schwachsinn sind. Man kann immer etwas finden, worüber man sich aufregen kann. Derartige Sachen finde ich auch in Wow, diesem achso perfekten Spiel zugenüge.

Desweiteren muss euch doch auch klar sein, daß man im Open-PvP nicht immer ausgeglichene Seiten hat. Das geht nicht! Sowas gab es noch nie und sowas wird es nie geben. Manchmal ist es ausgeglichen, manchmal halt nicht.
War bei Daoc nicht anders. Wenn ich einfach nur ein paar Szenarien wie in Wow mache und ansonsten alles auf Arena basiert, dann ist es keine Kunst ne Balance hinzubekommen.

Da ist War vom System doch schon bei weitem komplexer und das bekommst du niemals zu 100% hin. Entweder du lebst damit, oder du bist im flaschen Spiel, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> zu 2: Ich behauptete nicht, dass in den Startgebieten anderer Spiele mehr los ist - aber es wiegt bei anderen Spielen nicht so schwer, weil die einen besseren PvE Part haben - denn der ist bei Warhammer schlicht lächerlich.



Erstens wiegt es so weit aus bei dir aufgeführt garnicht aus, dein erster Thread bezog sich auf die Aussage im Stargebiet von War wäre zuwenig los. Dem ist leider nicht so, aber selbst wenn es so sein sollte, da das Spiel schon über einem Jahr draußen ist und genug Leute 40 sind. Gibt es immer noch genug im T1 spielen und genauso ist das T1 eine Sache die du in kurzer Zeit durch hast da es nur lvl 1-11 ist und wenn du nicht den Krieg in War findest sry aber dann kann dir keiner mehr helfen....


----------



## Pymonte (24. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> zu 1: Die Server waren bereits zusammengelegt.
> zu 2: Ich behauptete nicht, dass in den Startgebieten anderer Spiele mehr los ist - aber es wiegt bei anderen Spielen nicht so schwer, weil die einen besseren PvE Part haben - denn der ist bei Warhammer schlicht lächerlich.
> Damit hast du auch deine "logische" Begründung oder nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: Warhammer lebt durch und von PvP - aber was ist, wenn Krieg gespielt wird und keiner geht hin ? Bei WoW verhaue ich dann Mobs - was mache ich bei Warhammer ?




verhaust auch Mobs, allerdings ist im RvR und Sc eben fast immer was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die neuen Quests im Imp/Chaos T1 sind schon sehr angenehm. Weitaus besser, als so manche in den Classic WoW-Gebieten. Aber naja, da du ja nicht mehr spielst, weist du das sicherlich besser als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (24. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Im T1 konnte man mit JdK/Sigmarpriester ab lvl 8 die BOs bereits alleine holen, als die Champions noch da waren. Mir ist das jedenfalls öfters gelungen und ich habe auch schon gesehen, wie das andere geschafft haben.



Jo, das geht bzwl. ging^^


----------



## C0ntra (24. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> @Contra: So lange habe ich mich dort nicht aufgehalten, aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass Absprachen im großen Stil statt finden. Durch den Servertransfer ist mit MNSG eine Gildenallianz auf Drakenwald gekommen, die gerne mal 4 und mehr KTs auf die Beine stellt. Organisatorisch ist das natürlich gut, aber auf der Gegenseite loggen zur gleichen Zeit nicht mal eben 120 organisierte Spieler ein.
> Wenn man dann sieht, dass diese Walze losläuft, dann ist man einfach nicht mehr motiviert gegen diese sinnlos anzutreten. Vermutlich loggen einige aus, andere werden Szenarien, twinken oder Instanzen spielen.
> [...]
> Mit dem neuen Patch, bei dem es Waffen für Szenariensiege geben wird, wird der Unterschied zwischen den 32ern, die neu ins T4 einsteigen, und den etablierten 40ern noch weiter auseinandergehen. Spannendes PvP gibt es jedoch nur, wenn bei Kämpfen beide Seiten ziemlich ausgeglichen sind.
> Im T1 konnte man mit JdK/Sigmarpriester ab lvl 8 die BOs bereits alleine holen, als die Champions noch da waren. Mir ist das jedenfalls öfters gelungen und ich habe auch schon gesehen, wie das andere geschafft haben.



Als Heiler oder Tank konnte man die Champs gegen Ende also lvl 8-11 solo packen, je nach Ausrüstung, das stimmt.

Es gibt passende Skills, um "Bombergruppen" zu stoppen, man muss nur ebenso organisiert sein, denn ihre Stärke liegt nicht an bestimmten Klassen, sondern in der koordinierten Nutzung bestimmter Skills. Dies ist zwar auch indirekt an Klassen gekoppelt aber wirkungsvoll sind sie nur zusammen und entgegensetzen kann man ihnen auch nur etwas, wenn man geordnet vorgeht.
Am Item Vorsprung bestimmter Rüstungssets liegt es nicht, einzig bestimmte LdT Gürteltaschen sind zu mächtig. Eroberer Attribut Boni sind +66 wenn ich mich nicht täusche, Souverän hat +80, das ist marginal mehr. Kampfentscheidend sind die zusätzlichen Proccs und Skills nicht, z.B. Armor Reduce bekommt man auch über Skills oder ignoriert sie ganz, es sind praktische Boni aber nötig sind sie nicht.

Auch 32er können mithelfen, nur hat man dann als Tank ausnahmsweise nicht an der Front vorne zu stehen, sondern sichert die Heiler hinten ab. Heiler können zumindest ressen, wenn sie schon nicht gut genug gegenheilen können. Wenn man die Augen auf macht, dann findet man schon seinen Platz.

Die Destros haben also keine großen Allianzen? Der Eindruck könnte entstehen, wenn man sich dem RvR geschickt entzieht. 
Dass man aneinander vorbei raidet, bedarf keiner großen Absprachen, das ist die Einstellung der Spieler. Es spräche nichts dagegen an dem Tag nen Serverraid zu planen, wenn die Gegenseite ihren veranstaltet, ungeachtet der Tatsache, das der Server höchstwahrscheinlich crashen wird. 
Das Problem ist, das man fürs Gegenhalten gegen den Feind keine Aussicht auf Step2 hat und es sich für einige Spieler so nicht mehr lohnt nen Finger krumm zu machen.





Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> [...]
> Damit hast du auch deine "logische" Begründung oder nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht: Warhammer lebt durch und von PvP - aber was ist, wenn Krieg gespielt wird und keiner geht hin ? Bei WoW verhaue ich dann Mobs - was mache ich bei Warhammer ?



Du machst RvR im T1, ganz einfach. Falls einem der Drang allerdings zu Zeiten erfasst, wo die meisten Spieler (was ja gerade hier das wichtigste ist) schlafen, dann ist es unglücklich aber nicht zu ändern. Das hast du aber bei allen Spielen, die man wegen PvP/RvR spielt, außer die Server sind international, was bezüglich der Aktivität positiv wäre, es hätte aber auch für den einen oder anderen Kehrseiten.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> @Makalvian: AoE wird immer noch genau so, wie früher eingesetzt. Vielleicht ist die Wirkung etwas abgeschwächt worden, die Spielweise der Bombergruppen hat sich jedoch zu 0% verändert. Ich spiele schon über ein Jahr kein WoW mehr und denke auch, dass viele andere dort genug Zeit verbracht haben und einfach keine Lust mehr auf Gnomentiere und Supersocers haben. Das ist jedoch ein Thema für einen anderen Forenbereich.
> Mit dem neuen Patch, bei dem es Waffen für Szenariensiege geben wird, wird der Unterschied zwischen den 32ern, die neu ins T4 einsteigen, und den etablierten 40ern noch weiter auseinandergehen. Spannendes PvP gibt es jedoch nur, wenn bei Kämpfen beide Seiten ziemlich ausgeglichen sind.



Er kann nicht mehr wie früher eingesetzt werden, weil du ganz einfach nachdem du dein 4 mal die *ZOMG*Aoe-Taste gedrückt hast keine Aktionspunkte mehr...



Peithon schrieb:


> Im T1 konnte man mit JdK/Sigmarpriester ab lvl 8 die BOs bereits alleine holen, als die Champions noch da waren. Mir ist das jedenfalls öfters gelungen und ich habe auch schon gesehen, wie das andere geschafft haben.



Das T1 ist aber ganz bestimmt nicht maßgebend und genauso wenig ist ein jünger/siggi maßgebend, weil ich jetzt einfach mal dreißt behaupten würde, das was der Siggi/jünger an Vorteilen gegenüber anderen im T1 u. T2 hat, büßt er später ein. Nachkampfheilen ist nur sehr begrenzt möglich, genau deswegen der aufschrei der com, was wurde eingeführt mehr Kelche...

Aber da mein Lvl 10 Asmo und Lvl 10 Jäger ,lvl 10 Schurke und hach keine ahnung auch schon allein weitreichende Serverereignisse geschafft haben, glaube ich dir ..


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Januar 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Erstens wiegt es so weit aus bei dir aufgeführt garnicht aus, dein erster *Thread *



Ich bin nicht der Treadersteller - ich habe nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu kundgetan.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Januar 2010)

Dann bitte ich meine geistige Umnächtigung, während der Hohlverdrossenheit in diesem Forum zu entschuldigen. Und korrigiere damit dann "Thread" auf deine Nachricht.


----------



## Teal (24. Januar 2010)

Wieder einmal wurde ein Thema für eine WAR-Grundsatzdiskussion missbraucht. Dass so etwas nicht gut ausgeht, wissen wir ja bereits.
Genau darum mache ich hier an diesem Punkt mal besser zu.

Fragen/Anregungen zur Schließung bitte per PM an mich.


Gruß,
Teal


----------

